# AEW Ratings prediction game



## yeahright2

797K viewers


----------



## ProjectGargano

820k


----------



## Cube2

730k


----------



## YamchaRocks

843k


----------



## La Parka

780k


----------



## Wolf Mark

850k.

It sucked this week cause of the debacle of the non-exploding ring at Revolution. But it ended on a high note with the formation of a major new group so there's gonna be more people next week.


----------



## yeahright2

Not to bump my own thread, but we still have the game running if you dare to enter


----------



## Prosper

845K overall, 0.37 demo


----------



## One Shed

Are we playing Price is Right rules or just closest? If the former, I bid 1 viewer (for obviously reasons), if the latter, 826K.


----------



## El Hammerstone

812k


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Are we playing Price is Right rules or just closest? If the former, I bid 1 viewer (for obviously reasons), if the latter, 826K.


Whomever gets closest wins  
826K is noted


----------



## Chan Hung

775,000


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Okay, so we´ve been running a "Ratings prediction game" for a few weeks now in the ratings thread, and it has been a lot of fun. As I somehow ended up being in charge of this game, I´ve decided it´s time we try giving it it´s own thread.
> 
> Here are 3 the simple rules:
> Every week we predict the Dynamite ratings for the upcoming show
> 
> Predictions must be made BEFORE the show airs
> Predictions doesn´t have to include Demo (but it´s allowed to)
> Predictions has to be precise -No "I predict between 7-800K"
> The predictions will be collected, and a winner will be named in this thread as soon as we have the official ratings for the week.
> *Whomever wins, gets Bragging rights for a week*.
> 
> Keep it simple -Make your prediction, and maybe why you think so.
> If this thing really takes off, Demo will become a factor, as people might predict the same viewership numbers, and a winner will be decided by the demo number.
> 
> *DISCUSSIONS WILL NOT BE TOLERATED IN THIS THREAD. *If you have a disagreement about ratings or anything else, take them to the ratings thread, or if you´re really heated, go to rants.
> If the no discussions rule can´t be respected, the game and this thread will be closed.
> 
> Have fun


Yay!

mmm... coming off a hot Dynamite with a big angle

865k / 0.34 demo (not that the demo matters )


----------



## Pentagon Senior

824k (0.33 demo)


----------



## thorn123

780k

the appetite for good pro wrestling just isn’t there


----------



## The Wood

808k.


----------



## NamelessJobber

711,263 (for the March 17, 2021 Dynamite episode).


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for 825k please


----------



## yeahright2

Seems like people generally think the´ll hit somewhere between 800-850K. Interesting


----------



## Geert Wilders

745k


----------



## RapShepard

862k .32 demo


----------



## percy pringle

887,000


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, ratings are in for yesterday´s show (March 17.)
*Actual ratings: 768K*

ProjectGargano 820k
rbl85 837K for me and 0.34 in the demo
yeahright2 797K viewers
Cube2 730k
YamchaRocks 843k
La Parka 780k
Wolf Mark 850k
Prosper 845K overall, 0.37 demo
Two Sheds 826K.
El Hammerstone 812k
*Chan Hung 775K*
LifeInCattleClass 865k / 0.34
Pentagon Senior 824k (0.33 demo)
DaveRA 780k
The Wood 808k.
NamelessJobber 711,263
Jaxon 825k
Geert Wilders 745k
RapShepard 862k .32 demo
percy pringle 887K

Congratulations @Chan Hung , you were only 7K viewers off. That´s pretty close, you get to brag about your awesome prediction skills for a week 
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dang.... might need to go a bit lower for awhile it seems :|


----------



## La Parka

785k


----------



## NamelessJobber

721,269 (for Wednesday March 24 2021 Dynamite episode)


----------



## yeahright2

777K


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dang.... might need to go a bit lower for awhile it seems :|


Yeah.. They had me fooled too, so I´m shaving 20K off last weeks prediction  You?


----------



## ProjectGargano

792k


----------



## Wolf Mark

Damn I was completely wrong last time! 775k


----------



## TD Stinger

785k, .31 demo


----------



## yeahright2

Remember people, there´s a new Dynamite tomorrow. Not exactly their strongest card ever, but there´s a title match.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

772k


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for a big jump and 865k please


----------



## yeahright2

Jaxon said:


> ill go for a big jump and 865k please


Bold prediction


----------



## The Wood

762k.


----------



## RapShepard

801k 

.3 demo 

2 post match brawls


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> 801k
> 
> .3 demo
> 
> 2 post match brawls


2 kidnappings


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> 2 kidnappings


Good call

1 interupted interview


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> 801k
> 
> .3 demo
> 
> 2 post match brawls


LOL, we´re not predicting segments..yet


----------



## Not Lying

I'll go for 785K


----------



## One Shed

752K
1 kidnapping


----------



## yeahright2

Couple of new players at the table this week


----------



## yeahright2

Anyone who want to make a prediction, it´s almost time.


----------



## El Hammerstone

792k


----------



## ProjectGargano

775k


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, numbers are in
*AEW Dynamite Wednesday March 24 2021 *

La Parka 785k 
NamelessJobber 721,269 
yeahright2 777K 
ProjectGargano 792k 
Wolf Mark 775k 
TD Stinger 785k, .31 demo 
Pentagon Senior 772k 
Jaxon 865k 
*The Wood 762k. * 
RapShepard 801k .3 demo
The Definition of Technician 785K 
*Two Sheds 752K *
El Hammerstone 792k 
ProjectGargano 775k 

*Actual ratings 757k *
Ladies and gentlemen, we have a draw. Congratulations @Two Sheds and @The Wood. You both came within 5K viewers..That´s pretty good, and you get to brag for a week  Looks like we´ve established a viewership number somewhere in the upper 750K

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## ProjectGargano

yeahright2 said:


> Okay, numbers are in
> *AEW Dynamite Wednesday March 24 2021 *
> 
> La Parka 785k
> NamelessJobber 721,269
> yeahright2 777K
> ProjectGargano 792k
> Wolf Mark 775k
> TD Stinger 785k, .31 demo
> Pentagon Senior 772k
> Jaxon 865k
> *The Wood 762k. *
> RapShepard 801k .3 demo
> The Definition of Technician 785K
> *Two Sheds 752K *
> El Hammerstone 792k
> ProjectGargano 775k
> 
> *Actual ratings 757k *
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a draw. Congratulations @Two Sheds and @The Wood. You both came within 5K viewers..That´s pretty good, and you get to brag for a week  Looks like we´ve established a viewership number somewhere in the upper 750K
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


Well, I played two times, i didn´t remembered the first one lol, if you want you could delete my second one


----------



## yeahright2

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, I played two times, i didn´t remembered the first one lol, if you want you could delete my second one


It would only have been an issue if you had won.  
Actually, I should have caught it, so that´s also on me


----------



## One Shed

I happily share my weekly trophy with @The Wood.


----------



## La Parka

800k

- Christian and Cody advertised.

-100 percent chance of a viral embarrassment with the video game match

all these factors will bring AEW back to 800k, you’ve heard it here first


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> 800k
> 
> - Christian and Cody advertised.
> 
> -100 percent chance of a viral embarrassment with the video game match
> 
> all these factors will bring AEW back to 800k, you’ve heard it here first


Noted. Christian in his first match could bring in a few viewers.


----------



## RapShepard

810k


----------



## NamelessJobber

731,777 - for the March 31, 2021 episode of Dynamite.


----------



## yeahright2

NamelessJobber said:


> 731,777 - for the March 31, 2021 episode of Dynamite.


Love how you´re always doing odd numbers


----------



## The Wood

You don’t have to brag when you’re as good as Two Sheds.


----------



## Jaxon

yeahright2 said:


> Okay, numbers are in
> *AEW Dynamite Wednesday March 24 2021 *
> 
> La Parka 785k
> NamelessJobber 721,269
> yeahright2 777K
> ProjectGargano 792k
> Wolf Mark 775k
> TD Stinger 785k, .31 demo
> Pentagon Senior 772k
> Jaxon 865k
> *The Wood 762k. *
> RapShepard 801k .3 demo
> The Definition of Technician 785K
> *Two Sheds 752K *
> El Hammerstone 792k
> ProjectGargano 775k
> 
> *Actual ratings 757k *
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a draw. Congratulations @Two Sheds and @The Wood. You both came within 5K viewers..That´s pretty good, and you get to brag for a week  Looks like we´ve established a viewership number somewhere in the upper 750K
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


WOW I was so far out lol,


----------



## ProjectGargano

I will guess 790k.


----------



## yeahright2

Jaxon said:


> WOW I was so far out lol,


Better luck next week


----------



## Wolf Mark

680k


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> 680k


Ouch.


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> Ouch.


last time I gave a too high number. lol so now I'm going for a pessimistic vibe


----------



## The Wood

771k


----------



## yeahright2

777K (sooner or later I´m gonna be right! lol)


----------



## Pentagon Senior

764k


----------



## 3venflow

I think it might go up next week.

810,000


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I forgot to do this last week :|

so, getting in early

taped episodes weirdly does better sometimes - but i think i’ll go with the average

750k


----------



## yeahright2

Remember; It´s Tuesday today, Dynamite is tomorrow


----------



## Not Lying

I'll go with 762K. 

Arcade match and Christian's return will do decent numbers, better than the rest, but nothing huge.
I hope QT/Cody sucks.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'll go with 762K.
> 
> Arcade match and Christian's return will do decent numbers, better than the rest, but nothing huge.
> I hope QT/Cody sucks.


I think the Cody/QT will be a decent match if you look at the quality of execution of moves.. But I don´t think many fans will care about it at all.


----------



## El Hammerstone

756K


----------



## One Shed

763K.


----------



## Jaxon

795k for me this week please


----------



## yeahright2

Quite a few predictions between 760-780K this week


----------



## Prosper

801K and 0.36 demo for me this week.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

7 million


----------



## WrestleFAQ

711K -- 7-Eleven being where two-thirds of their roster should be working.


----------



## yeahright2

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 7 million


Lol, I think you´re gonna be off by a few 100K


----------



## percy pringle

734,000


----------



## yeahright2

percy pringle said:


> 734,000


Sorry dude.. Predictions are to be made BEFORE the show airs -Maybe next week?


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> Sorry dude.. *Predictions are to be made BEFORE the show airs -Maybe next week?*


Good rule.
I predicted 762K before the show but i think they might get closer to 790K after seeing the show.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Good rule.
> I predicted 762K before the show but i think they might get closer to 790K after seeing the show.


As long as I run the game, it´s the only way it can be -I don´t get the ratings the minute they´re released


----------



## Prized Fighter

I don't really care about the ratings, but I am interested to see if it increases in the female viewership. That is the most untapped market for AEW. Last night's show had three segments where the women advanced storylines.

Red Velvet helps Cody and gets attacked by Jade
The women's tag match, even with all the people at ring side, the focus was still on the match
Statlander returns in the main event

This is likely the most screen time the women have had in one episode. It may translate to a ratings increase next week or not at all, but I will be interested to see if they continue to put some effort in the division. Granted they need to parlay the start of these feuds into actual stories.

Prediction: 825k

Edit: I just saw the rule about getting stuff in before the show.


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't really care about the ratings, but I am interested to see if it increases in the female viewership. That is the most untapped market for AEW. Last night's show had three segments where the women advanced storylines.
> 
> Red Velvet helps Cody and gets attacked by Jade
> The women's tag match, even with all the people at ring side, the focus was still on the match
> Statlander returns in the main event
> 
> This is likely the most screen time the women have had in one episode. It may translate to a ratings increase next week or not at all, but I will be interested to see if they continue to put some effort in the division. Granted they need to parlay the start of these feuds into actual stories.
> 
> Prediction: 825k
> 
> Edit: I just saw the rule about getting stuff in before the show.


It´s to avoid cheating. If someone sees the ratings before they´re posted here, and "predict" them, they could be declared winner.
We´re not playing for something serious, only bragging rights, but still -that´s one of the things people could be upset about, so as a rule predictions happens before the show airs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... did i forget again?

should i make one now for next week???

edit> oh, no - i remembered 

but i’m thinking my prediction was too low now


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... did i forget again?
> 
> should i make one now for next week???
> 
> edit> oh, no - i remembered
> 
> but i’m thinking my prediction was too low now


No, you remembered  You were at 750K.. I have a nice little spreadsheet, and my likes of the prediction is how you (and I) know I´ve registered the number.


----------



## NamelessJobber

569,069 - For Dynamite on Wednesday April 7th 2021. 
(Guessing extra low due to going against TakeOver during Mania week. It's next week right?)


----------



## El Hammerstone

668K for April 7

I was aiming low on the last four occasions and still managed to overshoot it every time, so no more playing.


----------



## 3venflow

I used to be good at predicting ratings, I'm all over the place now.

I'll go with 725k for next week.


----------



## Prosper

701K next week. The Mania Takeover won't help at all. I may even watch Takeover first given how stacked the card is.


----------



## La Parka

666k next week


----------



## yeahright2

Alright. The results are in.. I gotta say: Ouch. I had expected Christians first match in 7 years to draw a little extra.

*AEW Dynamite Wednesday March 31 2021*

La Parka 800k
RapShepard 810k
NamelessJobber 731,777
ProjectGargano 790k.
Wolf Mark 680k
The Wood 771k
yeahright2 777K
Pentagon Senior 764k
3venflow 810k
LifeInCattleClass 750k
The Definition of Technician 762K.
El Hammerstone 756K
Two Sheds 763K.
Jaxon 795k
Prosper 801K and 0.36 demo
MoxleyMoxx 7 million
*WrestleFAQ 711K*

Actual ratings: 700K
Ladies and gentlemen, the winner this week was a new player. Congratulations @WrestleFAQ , you were only 11K off. You get bragging rights for a week 
Thanks for playing everyone! We´ll do it again next week! (I see some of you have already begun predicting  )


----------



## percy pringle

yeahright2 said:


> Sorry dude.. Predictions are to be made BEFORE the show airs -Maybe next week?


I might be crazy (and stupid as my brain is funking out on counting back 16 hours) but didn't I post my number around 2 pm yesterday?


----------



## yeahright2

percy pringle said:


> I might be crazy (and stupid as my brain is funking out on counting back 16 hours) but didn't I post my number around 2 pm yesterday?


Counting back 16 hours.. isn´t that like 10 PM? Time zones and all that crap. .That´s difficult.. I think I remember your post came immediately after the show.
If I´m totally wrong, I apologize, but you didn´t win anyway with 734K


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 685k for next week.


----------



## percy pringle

yeahright2 said:


> Counting back 16 hours.. isn´t that like 10 PM? Time zones and all that crap. .That´s difficult.. I think I remember your post came immediately after the show.
> If I´m totally wrong, I apologize, but you didn´t win anyway with 734K


Who knows and don't feel like trying to count it back correctly  I could have sworn I postied before the show though but maybe I'm misremembering  It's all good but man I wasn't off by much with the total. Will try to post sooner next week.


----------



## yeahright2

percy pringle said:


> Who knows and don't feel like trying to count it back correctly  I do remember posting before the show though.


There´s always next week.


----------



## One Shed

Everyone overshooting the actual rating is funny.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> Everyone overshooting the actual rating is funny.


@Wolf Mark Undershot with only 20K


----------



## .christopher.

yeahright2 said:


> @Wolf Mark Undershot with only 20K


I am a big fan of @Wolf Mark 's posts. He knows what's up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They’re going to get murdered next week with the last Wednesday NXT and it being a takeover

630k


----------



## DestinationUnknown

Is it too late to join this game? I think AEW will hit 970k next week


----------



## yeahright2

DestinationUnknown said:


> Is it too late to join this game? I think AEW will hit 970k next week


People can join as they want.  They don´t have to play every week. Rules are on the first page if you haven´t read them already (I can see you´re new)
.. I don´t think you´re winning with that high a number, but we´ll see


----------



## The Wood

650k


----------



## DestinationUnknown

yeahright2 said:


> People can join as they want.  They don´t have to play every week. Rules are on the first page if you haven´t read them already (I can see you´re new)
> .. I don´t think you´re winning with that high a number, but we´ll see


I don't see why not. After this weeks episode I think people will realize how good a show AEW is compared to NXT and flock to their televisions. Of course, it all depends on what's going on in the news and whether there's drama on Real Housewives too. Hmm maybe I'll change my guess if that's ok?


----------



## yeahright2

DestinationUnknown said:


> I don't see why not. After this weeks episode I think people will realize how good a show AEW is compared to NXT and flock to their televisions. Of course, it all depends on what's going on in the news and whether there's drama on Real Housewives too. Hmm maybe I'll change my guess if that's ok?


I don´t think there´s any rules against changing your prediction.. And since I make the rules.. 
But don´t do it too often -it´ll be difficult to keep track of the predictions if people change their numbers a lot.


----------



## One Shed

Between it being WrestleMania week, NXT Takeover, and the awful taste the garbage "main event" from this week left in people's mouths, I think I have to go with 590K.


----------



## DestinationUnknown

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think there´s any rules against changing your prediction.. And since I make the rules..
> But don´t do it too often -it´ll be difficult to keep track of the predictions if people change their numbers a lot.


Thank you, I really appreciate it. 

My new guess is 920k


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

12 million


----------



## yeahright2

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 12 million


You´re probably not winning with that number, but we´ll see


----------



## TD Stinger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 12 million


Only if ALLIE KAT debuts.


----------



## ProjectGargano

680 k for next week


----------



## Pentagon Senior

642k

If I keep predicting lower each week eventually I'll get close 🙈


----------



## percy pringle

745,000


----------



## Wolf Mark

I think I'm gonna stick with the same rating I gave last time, 680k


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for 725k this week please.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'll go with 680k


----------



## Smark1995

710k


----------



## yeahright2

We have 3 predictions at 680K this week.

Here´s mine; 675K


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> We have 3 predictions at 680K this week.
> 
> Here´s mine; 675K


son of a b***!!! you better not win!


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> son of a b***!!! you better not win!


I´m actually beginning to think it´s a little low.. Tyson could be good for a few thousand viewers. But I said it, and I´ll stick to it


----------



## The Wood

I’m wondering whether or not to change my pick because of Tyson. But I’m going to stick. I don’t know if the celebrity sports star angle is going to keep paying dividends because they never do anything with it.

NXT being a Takeover helps (although I cannot tell you anything about the card). 650k for AEW leaves NXT with about 800k to get us up to 1.45 million for the week, which seems about right.


----------



## Impermanence

My prediction for this week:- 650K.


----------



## RapShepard

775k

.29 demo

Beats NXT


----------



## DaSlacker

743,000 for AEW
730,000 for NXT


----------



## yeahright2

DaSlacker said:


> 743,000 for AEW
> 730,000 for NXT


I´m not doing NXT predictions, as I don´t watch that show other than the occasional Takeover.


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> I´m actually beginning to think it´s a little low.. Tyson could be good for a few thousand viewers. But I said it, and I´ll stick to it


We were tricked! Can we change our rating? I would put it at 745 if we could.


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> We were tricked! Can we change our rating? I would put it at 745 if we could.


You can. Up until show start.. As long as you don´t change it too many times.


----------



## yeahright2

And it´s closed for tonight. No more predicitons


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Results are in. I don´t think we´ve had this many players before, and even though quite a few came close, there was only one winner.

*Dynamite on Wednesday April 7th 2021. * 

NamelessJobber 569,069 
El Hammerstone 668K 
3venflow 725k 
Prosper 701K 
La Parka 666k 
*TD Stinger 685k * 
LifeInCattleClass 630k 
DestinationUnknown 920k 
The Wood 650k 
Two Sheds 590K. 
MoxleyMoxx 12 million 
ProjectGargano 680K 
Pentagon Senior 642k 
percy pringle 745K 
Wolf Mark 745K 
Jaxon 725k 
The Doctor Middy Experience 680k 
Smark1995 710k 
yeahright2 675K 
Impermanence 650K. 
RapShepard 775k .29 demo
DaSlacker 743K 

*Actual ratings 688K*

Congratulations @TD Stinger, you were only 3K off, that´s pretty impressive, and you get to brag for a week 
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! (Hopefully they´ll get above 750K)


----------



## TD Stinger

Yay, I won.

I'll go 850k next week. I feel like I should go higher, but 850 sounds right.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week's card above for those going to predict. I'll go for 815,000.


----------



## El Hammerstone

784K for next week


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> View attachment 99711
> 
> 
> Next week's card above for those going to predict. I'll go for 815,000.


Nice, I was just about to ask for it


----------



## yeahright2

Actually, next weeks card doesn´t look too awful.
I´m going to go on record with 777K


----------



## ProjectGargano

I am going with 870k.


----------



## Wolf Mark

730 next week


----------



## The Wood

835k.


----------



## holy

My prediction for AEW Dynamite Viewership next week: 810k.


----------



## La Parka

950k this week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NxT gone, Challenge is season over, Tyson is on

950k


----------



## One Shed

875K


----------



## NamelessJobber

Y'all. I lost again. Anyway.
I choose 811,111 for April 14th Dynamite episode 😁


----------



## yeahright2

@Garty is All Elite I dare you to make a better prediction than me


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> @Garty is All Elite I dare you to make a better prediction than me


Don't quote me on this, but I'm going to say, 812,000 total viewers and .37 in demographic.

May the "Best Friend" win!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garty is All Elite said:


> Don't quote me on this, but I'm going to say, 812,000 total viewers and .37 in demographic.
> 
> May the "Best Friend" win!


he has to quote you on it - that's how the game works


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for 825k please


----------



## Wrestlingfan1977

I will say 975k. I think this is a big show for them since some NXT fans might check it out.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

750k max. There's not gonna be a big increase.


----------



## rbl85

878K and 0.36 in the demo.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

.32 this week.
It’s the week after Mania, folks are in WWE mode through Friday. By 5/5 they hit .4


----------



## yeahright2

TKO Wrestling said:


> .32 this week.
> It’s the week after Mania, folks are in WWE mode through Friday. By 5/5 they hit .4


How about a ratings number? Demo is nice, but we need a rating


----------



## Smark1995

830k!


----------



## Prosper

858K.


----------



## VIP86

850k


----------



## Dr. Middy

Hmmm....

915K with a .30 demo.


----------



## RapShepard

892k .31 demo


----------



## yeahright2

hey @Wolf Mark (and everyone else). If you change predictions, please let me know instead of just editing.. When you make your predictions, I put them in a nice little spreadsheet, so if you change your prediction, I have to update it.
Don´t update your post, make a new one -when you get a "like" from me, you know I´ve registered the number..

I only realized you changed it because your first prediction was uncharacteristically low for their first show without competition


----------



## omaroo

I don't see a big increase. 

Will say about 805k


----------



## Shock Street

I don't think NXT leaving will change much.

720k


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> hey @Wolf Mark (and everyone else). If you change predictions, please let me know instead of just editing.. When you make your predictions, I put them in a nice little spreadsheet, so if you change your prediction, I have to update it.
> Don´t update your post, make a new one -when you get a "like" from me, you know I´ve registered the number..
> 
> I only realized you changed it because your first prediction was uncharacteristically low for their first show without competition


You read my mind, dude, just after I posted it I realised they had no competition for this week. 😂


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> You read my mind, dude, just after I posted it I realised they had no competition for this week. 😂


We´ve been doing this little game for nearly 2 months now -I´m beginning to have a feel about where people will put the numbers


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> Okay, ratings are in for yesterday´s show (March 17.)
> *Actual ratings: 768K*
> 
> ProjectGargano 820k
> rbl85 837K for me and 0.34 in the demo
> yeahright2 797K viewers
> Cube2 730k
> YamchaRocks 843k
> La Parka 780k
> Wolf Mark 850k
> Prosper 845K overall, 0.37 demo
> Two Sheds 826K.
> El Hammerstone 812k
> *Chan Hung 775K*
> LifeInCattleClass 865k / 0.34
> Pentagon Senior 824k (0.33 demo)
> DaveRA 780k
> The Wood 808k.
> NamelessJobber 711,263
> Jaxon 825k
> Geert Wilders 745k
> RapShepard 862k .32 demo
> percy pringle 887K
> 
> Congratulations @Chan Hung , you were only 7K viewers off. That´s pretty close, you get to brag about your awesome prediction skills for a week
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


I just saw this!!! Haha Awesome!


----------



## yeahright2

Chan Hung said:


> I just saw this!!! Haha Awesome!


Heh, that is why I tag the winners


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'm willing to live with the prediction I've made, but considering NXT pulled 805K, I can't imagine the Dynamite rating going below that.


----------



## Prosper

Now that Tyson is promoting tonight's show I would like to change my prediction to 950K.


----------



## yeahright2

El Hammerstone said:


> I'm willing to live with the prediction I've made, but considering NXT pulled 805K, I can't imagine the Dynamite rating going below that.


I hadn´t seen they went that high. Eh. I´ll also stick with my initial prediction


----------



## La Parka

Since a few people have said my rating, I’ll change to 951k


----------



## yeahright2

Voting closed for tonight


----------



## Wolf Mark

wrong thread


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> wrong thread


? You think I should have wrote it in the Dynamite thread? Perhaps, but it´s just as much for myself. Any predictions after I say it´s closed, doesn´t count until the next week


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, results are in.. And Boy, even the most optimistic AEW fan was WAY off on this one.
*Dynamite on Wednesday April 14th 2021. *

TD Stinger 850k
3venflow 815K
El Hammerstone 784K
yeahright2 777K
ProjectGargano 870k
Wolf Mark 730k
The Wood 835k.
holy 810k.
La Parka 951k
LifeInCattleClass 950k
Two Sheds 875K
NamelessJobber 811,111
Garty is All Elite 812,000 total viewers and .37 in demographic.
Jaxon 825k
*Wrestlingfan1977 975k.*
PhenomenalOne11 750k
rbl85 878K and 0.36 in the demo.
Smark1995 830k
Prosper 950K.
VIP86 850k
The Doctor Middy Experience 915K with a .30 demo.
RapShepard 892k .31 demo
omaroo 805k
Shock Street 720k

*Actual ratings AEW: 1.2m (0.44)*

That was a shocker. But congratulations @Wrestlingfan1977 , as far as I can tell you came closest with "only" 225K off the actual result, and gets to brag for a week. 
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! (And see if they can repeat the success). I appreciate the amount of people participating 

p.s. @Garty I admit, you beat me in our little internal ratings challenge  .. Dare to do it again?


----------



## The Wood

I’m going to go with 1.08 million next week. It’s like they got a redebut, but I don’t think they’re going to be able to keep it going.


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> p.s. @Garty I admit, you beat me in our little internal ratings challenge  .. Dare to do it again?


Well, since we're best friends, you asked nicely and you've accepted your loss, I guess I'll partake again this week. So...

991,000 viewers, a .39 in demo and #3 overall... however, this all depends if there's more riots to come next week. The Floyd Trial begins closing arguments Monday next week and could be in the hands of the jury by next Wednesday, with a possible verdict that day/night. We shall see.

Whatever the outcome of the trial, PLEASE PEOPLE, KEEP THE PEACE!!! Violence, riots, looting, burning, anti-cop, anti-law, etc. are not the answers. Personally, I don't know what those answers are, but the examples I just gave, do absolutely nothing to help the cause.


----------



## Prosper

I’m gonna go with 1.1 million for next week with a 0.45 demo.


----------



## Wolf Mark

900k


----------



## La Parka

999k next week


----------



## yeahright2

I´m gonna have to go with 897K


----------



## One Shed

995K


----------



## NamelessJobber

Dang I stink at this 😐😅

Going with 913,167 for April 21st episode of Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

It seems like its the last episode of Challenge next week as part of a 2 week finale - that’s going to draw

1.12 then for me

(demo will stay 0.44ish)


----------



## ProjectGargano

1.05M for me!


----------



## TD Stinger

I’ll go 1.15 million.


----------



## Jaxon

Nice and early this week ill go for 1.2 please


----------



## 3venflow

1.05m


----------



## Dr. Middy

1.07 with a .38 demo


----------



## Smark1995

930k


----------



## yeahright2

Remember people; It´s Wednesday, so make your predictions  It will be interesting to see if they can follow up on last weeks good numbers!


----------



## omaroo

Hope they get a similar number.

But have a feeling may be under a million so would say 990k


----------



## El Hammerstone

996K


----------



## TKO Wrestling

.36 - 925k.

Going to be a rough week.


----------



## Chan Hung

1.27 million


----------



## Pentagon Senior

955k

Big drop but still more than I expected a week ago


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll stick with my prediction (1.15). I know there's this feeling it will drop and I get that usually there's a big drop after a big number. But after last week I still feel like we're in uncharted waters with AEW because no one thought they would get 1.2 last week. So until the bottom falls out, so to say, I'll just stick around that 1.1 to 1.2 number. I guess we'll see tomorrow what the trend will be.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well NXT's number went up after a shit show, just saying lmfao


----------



## yeahright2

TD Stinger said:


> I'll stick with my prediction (1.15). I know there's this feeling it will drop and I get that usually there's a big drop after a big number. But after last week I still feel like we're in uncharted waters with AEW because no one thought they would get 1.2 last week. So until the bottom falls out, so to say, I'll just stick around that 1.1 to 1.2 number. I guess we'll see tomorrow what the trend will be.


Yep. I might be a little low with my 897K. But we don´t have a baseline yet, so until we´re a few weeks in, anyones guess is equally good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait... is something big going on in the US or something?

no way they drop 300k week on week with this card


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait... is something big going on in the US or something?
> 
> no way they drop 300k week on week with this card


I have no idea if something is going on in the US. I base my predictions on personal favorites and interest in the matches.
I have a system; Looking at last weeks number and then add or subtract viewers based on the card. For instance, Penta is good, but they put him against Trent who just came off a comedy angle that has been going on forever, so they lose some for that one. No interest in QT at all, so that removes a big number more. Pinnacle interview -there goes another number. Christian vs Hobbs.. Okay, Christian is one of my favorites, so they gain a number there. Darby vs Jungle Boy? I don´t think Jungle Boy will win, but I´d still like to see the match, so they get a little extra for that.
And that´s how I came up with 897K, which admittedly might be a little low.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wait... is something big going on in the US or something?
> 
> no way they drop 300k week on week with this card


It's just a bit of an unknown because last week was such a surprise. Lots of factors to consider. For me in particular I just prefer to bet pessimistically so I'm more likely to be pleasantly surprised 😅 I'd like to think they clear a million comfortably and hope they retain most of the 1.2. Ask me a week ago and I'd have been delighted if they achieved a consistent 900k+!


----------



## CMPunkRock316

I am thinking 1.055 Million viewers and a 0.41 18-49 Demo

I'd love to see them exceed last weeks number but that is a high bar to top or even equal.


----------



## yeahright2

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I am thinking 1.055 Million viewers and a 0.41 18-49 Demo
> 
> I'd love to see them exceed last weeks number but that is a high bar to top or even equal.


You just made it. 
This weeks voting is now closed


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

I am thinking 1.4 million


----------



## yeahright2

Extremelyunderrated said:


> I am thinking 1.4 million


For next week?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

yeahright2 said:


> For next week?


No? Prediction for last nights show lol


----------



## yeahright2

Extremelyunderrated said:


> No? Prediction for last nights show lol


Heh.. Sorry, but the rules say predictions has to be made before the show starts.. I usually write when new the prediction for a week stops...Like this



yeahright2 said:


> You just made it.
> This weeks voting is now closed


You´re new, but the rules is on the first page of this thread if you want to join next weeks game


----------



## Extremelyunderrated

yeahright2 said:


> Heh.. Sorry, but the rules say predictions has to be made before the show starts.. I usually write when new the prediction for a week stops...Like this
> 
> 
> 
> You´re new, but the rules is on the first page of this thread if you want to join next weeks game


Ohhh ok sorry


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, results are in.. Lots of pretty close predictions this time.
*Dynamite on Wednesday April 21st 2021. *

The Wood 1.08 million 
Garty 991,000 viewers, a .39 in demo and #3 overall 
*Prosper 1.1 million for next week with a 0.45 demo. * 
Wolf Mark 900k 
La Parka 999k next week 
yeahright2 897K 
Two Sheds 995K 
NamelessJobber 913,167 
LifeInCattleClass 1.12 then for me 
ProjectGargano 1.05M for me! 
TD Stinger 1.15 million. 
Jaxon 1.2 please 
3venflow 1.05m 
The Doctor Middy Experience 1.07 with a .38 demo 
Smark1995 930k 
omaroo 990k 
El Hammerstone 996K 
TKO Wrestling 925k .36 
Chan Hung 1.27 million 
Pentagon Senior 955k 
CMPunkRock316 1.055 0.41 18-49 Demo

*Actual ratings AEW: 1.104 with 0.37 in the key demo.*

But there´s only one winner. Congratulations @Prosper . As far as I can tell you came closest!
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! (And see if they can repeat the success..Maybe they´re on a roll  ). If anyone wants to post next weeks card here, then please do.

ps @Garty .. You beat me again.. You´re no fun!


----------



## Mrovvy

Oh, I suppose that predictions is not for me totally. haha


----------



## yeahright2

Mrovvy said:


> Oh, I suppose that predictions is not for me totally. haha


It´s for everyone who wants to join


----------



## Not Lying

Last week was a solid show and this week is bigger, I'm going with 1.19 million.


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Last week was a solid show and this week is bigger, I'm going with 1.19 million.


What´s the card for this week?


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> What´s the card for this week?


Penta/OC, Darby/10 TNT title, Bryan Cage vs Adam Page (should be the highlight), Statlander vs Ford, Bucks vs Sydals


----------



## 3venflow

The card is weaker but The Challenge main season is over and they're doing the reunion shows, so those factors could balance each other out.

Prediction: 1.06m


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> Penta/OC, Darby/10 TNT title, Bryan Cage vs Adam Page (should be the highlight), Statlander vs Ford, Bucks vs Sydals


Yeah.. This card doesn´t do much for me. I don´t care much about Bucks vs the jobber team of Sydal brothers, Darby vs 10 or Statlander vs Penelope. Cage vs Page could be good, I´m just not sure either of them can really afford to take the L.
I predict 907K


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 1.05 million.



The Definition of Technician said:


> Penta/OC, Darby/10 TNT title, Bryan Cage vs Adam Page (should be the highlight), Statlander vs Ford, Bucks vs Sydals


I mean is this week really bigger? Darby's opponent last week was bigger, the women's match last week was bigger, you had a Christian match on last week, you have Jericho & MJF this week like you did last week. I guess you could argue that Brian Cage & OC are bigger opponents for Hangman & Penta respectively. But at best I would say these cards are about the same on paper.


----------



## The Wood

1.02 million.


----------



## One Shed

I am going to say 995K again.


----------



## yeahright2

I´m gonna have to up my prediction a little.. I forgot Omega was gonna win the Impact title.
So maybe every single Impact viewer will watch AEW this week, and if that´s the case I´m going from 907K to 977K


----------



## El Hammerstone

1.05 million


----------



## Smark1995

1.060 million


----------



## La Parka

800k


----------



## Pentagon Senior

1.04m


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hello. I will guess 969,713 for Wednesday April 28th episode of Dynamite.


----------



## Bliss316

president Biden is giving a speech on wednesday night about 9:00 so that will prob hurtAEW ratings this week seeing everyone is so obsessed with politics these days.


----------



## midgetlover69

200K


----------



## yeahright2

Bliss316 said:


> president Biden is giving a speech on wednesday night about 9:00 so that will prob have a big impact on AEW ratings this week seeing everyone is so obsessed with politics these days.


I did not know that.. Yeah, it might affect ratings a little.. Why does he have to ruin a good wrestling night? couldn´t he have done it yesterday? Raw really sucked.


----------



## Bliss316

yeahright2 said:


> I did not know that.. Yeah, it might affect ratings a little.. Why does he have to ruin a good wrestling night? couldn´t he have done it yesterday? Raw really sucked.


agree there and watching Biden might be more entertaning then raw these days lol.


----------



## RapShepard

997k .4 demo


----------



## Wolf Mark

885k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.12m


----------



## sim8

1.05m


----------



## omaroo

Think will be under a million this week

985k


----------



## Shock Street

850k


----------



## ProjectGargano

midgetlover69 said:


> 200K


you wish!


----------



## ProjectGargano

1,08M


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for tonight.


----------



## VIP86

fuck, i forgot to give my prediction
well i'm going to do it anyway
1,150,000 viewers

to my defence, i still haven't watched the episode yet


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> fuck, i forgot to give my prediction
> well i'm going to do it anyway
> 1,150,000 viewers
> 
> to my defence, i still haven't watched the episode yet


Sorry pal, you know I can´t let you join after show start.. Wouldn´t be fair to other people who came in late in previous weeks. Rules have to be consistent.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, did Biden have anything interesting to say? do you guys feel that it will affect anything based on our predictions?

(mmm... guess this Q should go in the ratings thread?) but still... its typed now, so....


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, did Biden have anything interesting to say? do you guys feel that it will affect anything based on our predictions?
> 
> (mmm... guess this Q should go in the ratings thread?) but still... its typed now, so....


I have no idea what he said other than something about a tax increase.. That´ll go over well with the tax payers..
But most predictions came before he announced he´d ruin a good wrestling evening by doing a speech.


----------



## La Parka

If AEW gets a poor rating it’ll have nothing to do with Biden and everything to do with the horrendous show that ended with Darby vs a dork order jobber.


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Ratings are in.. Huge drop this week compared to their first night unopposed by NXT.
Most of us were way off, but one person in particular came close.

*Dynamite on Wednesday April 28th 2021. * 
The Definition of Technician 1.19 million. 
3venflow 1.06m 
The Wood 1.02 million. 
yeahright2 977K 
Two Sheds 995K 
El Hammerstone 1.05 million 
Smark1995 1.060 million 
La Parka 800k 
Pentagon Senior 1.04m 
NamelessJobber 969,713 
midgetlover69 200K 
RapShepard 997k .4 demo 
*Wolf Mark 885k *
LifeInCattleClass 1.12m 
sim8 1.05m 
omaroo 985k 
Shock Street 850k 
ProjectGargano 1,08M 

Dynamite did an 889,000 rating with 0.33 in the key demo. Which means most predictions were wrong.. They were also made before Biden decided to ruin a Wednesday night.
Congratulations @Wolf Mark . As far as I can tell, You came closest with 885K. That´s only 4K off.. Inside knowledge? hmm.. 
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! Should be a good one!
If anyone wants to post next weeks card here, then please do.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Next week's card is:


Inner Circle vs. The Pinnacle (Blood and Guts Match)
Jon Moxley and Eddie Kingston vs. Kenny Omega and Nakazawa
Britt Baker in action
SCU vs. Jurassic Express vs. Varsity Blonds vs. The Acclaimed (Winners get AEW World Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks on May 12)
Cody Rhodes with Arn Anderson vs. QT Marshall with The Factory


My prediction will be 1.216 million


----------



## yeahright2

El Hammerstone said:


> Next week's card is:
> 
> 
> Inner Circle vs. The Pinnacle (Blood and Guts Match)
> Jon Moxley and Eddie Kingston vs. Kenny Omega and Nakazawa
> Britt Baker in action
> SCU vs. Jurassic Express vs. Varsity Blonds vs. The Acclaimed (Winners get AEW World Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks on May 12)
> Cody Rhodes with Arn Anderson vs. QT Marshall with The Factory
> 
> 
> My prediction will be 1.216 million


Thank you..


----------



## 3venflow

For next week, I'll go with 1.16m.


----------



## La Parka

1.2 next week


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> Okay. Ratings are in.. Huge drop this week compared to their first night unopposed by NXT.
> Most of us were way off, but one person in particular came close.
> 
> *Dynamite on Wednesday April 28th 2021. *
> The Definition of Technician 1.19 million.
> 3venflow 1.06m
> The Wood 1.02 million.
> yeahright2 977K
> Two Sheds 995K
> El Hammerstone 1.05 million
> Smark1995 1.060 million
> La Parka 800k
> Pentagon Senior 1.04m
> NamelessJobber 969,713
> midgetlover69 200K
> RapShepard 997k .4 demo
> *Wolf Mark 885k *
> LifeInCattleClass 1.12m
> sim8 1.05m
> omaroo 985k
> Shock Street 850k
> ProjectGargano 1,08M
> 
> Dynamite did an 889,000 rating with 0.33 in the key demo. Which means most predictions were wrong.. They were also made before Biden decided to ruin a Wednesday night.
> Congratulations @Wolf Mark . As far as I can tell, You came closest with 885K. That´s only 4K off.. Inside knowledge? hmm..
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! Should be a good one!
> If anyone wants to post next weeks card here, then please do.


Woooo yea baby! 

For this week I waited till the day before to make sure if there would be a big event announced for the show. It happens that they announced a big event...outside of AEW: the Biden speech. That's why I put up that number in.


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> Woooo yea baby!
> 
> For this week I waited till the day before to make sure if there would be a big event announced for the show. It happens that they announced a big event...outside of AEW: the Biden speech. That's why I put up that number in.


Nothing wrong with a little strategy


----------



## NamelessJobber

I should be clever like WolfMark but I will guess now: 999,999 for May 5th Dynamite, Blood n Guts 😁

That card for next week seems different than what I remember.


----------



## RapShepard

984k .32 demo


----------



## ProjectGargano

1.2M


----------



## TD Stinger

1.3m, .40 demo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.2milly


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wait, revised

1,245 - just to make it different from @ProjectGargano


----------



## VIP86

1.4 million viewers


----------



## Garty

For May 5th 2021, your best friend says...

1.33 million viewers, .40 in demo and 1st overall


----------



## yeahright2

Garty said:


> For May 5th 2021, your best friend says...
> 
> 1.33 million viewers, .40 in demo and 1st overall


I´m getting tired of being beaten by you in this


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> I´m getting tired of being beaten by you in this


By all means, don't be afraid to go higher then... or would that ruin your entire "I hate AEW" narrative?!


----------



## yeahright2

Garty said:


> By all means, don't be afraid to go higher then... or would that ruin your entire "I hate AEW" narrative?!


Heh.. You should know from our many long interactions that I don´t hate AEW.. I just hate certain aspects of it, just like I do with WWE.


----------



## omaroo

I would hope its gets 1.2-1.3 million but I am gona say they do around 1.05 million 

Hope I'm wrong though and it's higher.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay for this Wednesday let's see....last week was around 889,000 right? This week looks pretty packed...im going to go with 1.1 million and sadly they'll drop the following week i imagine to around 900-930 k.


----------



## Not Lying

I'll go with 1,050,000 for Blood and Guts.


----------



## yeahright2

I´m going with 987K
..eventhough it might be a little low


----------



## Outlaw91

Around 1 M


----------



## yeahright2

Outlaw91 said:


> Around 1 M


Unless you´re more precise, I´m writing you for 1 Million, okay?


----------



## Outlaw91

yeahright2 said:


> Unless you´re more precise, I´m writing you for 1 Million, okay?


1 000 938 😁


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for 1.2 please


----------



## Smark1995

1.160 mill


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I predict 1.204 million for Blood and Guts.*


----------



## One Shed

This week...1,100,001.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Overall rating: 1,225,000
The blood and guts match will peak at 1.5M


----------



## Mister Sinister

I predict 800k this week. Garbage wrestling always brings the number down.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@yeahright2 *I modified my prediction to 1.204 for the price is right win condition.*


----------



## Bliss316

yeahright2 said:


> I´m going with 987K
> ..eventhough it might be a little low


If they get under a million for this then they are pretty much fucked.


----------



## Wolf Mark

988K 😁


----------



## CovidFan

1.23M


----------



## Pentagon Senior

Tough call again this week...

I'll go with 1.02m


----------



## The Wood

I can’t remember if I’ve made a prediction or not. I’m going 916k.


----------



## El Hammerstone

*closed for the evening*


----------



## yeahright2

Alright, Ratings are in. Thank you @El Hammerstone for closing last nights game when I was occupied. Much appreciated!
It was a good rating, could be better, but also worse. They got the viewers back they lost last week, now they have a task of keeping them!


El Hammerstone1.216 million3venflow1.16m.La Parka1.2 next weekNamelessJobber999,999RapShepard984k .32 demoProjectGargano1.2MTD Stinger1.3m, .40 demoLifeInCattleClass1,245 million​VIP861.4 million viewersGarty1.33 million viewers, .40 in demo and 1st overallomaroo1.05 million[B]Chan Hung[/B]*1.1 million*The Definition of Technician1,050,000 for Blood and Guts.yeahright2987KOutlaw911 000 938Jaxon1.2 MSmark19951.160 millBOSS of Bel-Air1.204​Two Sheds1,100,001.Prized Fighter1,225,000Mister Sinister800kWolf Mark988KCovidFan1.23MPentagon Senior1.02mThe Wood916k.

*Dynamite did 1090000 with 0.42 in the key demo.*
As usual, quite a few came close, but only one winner.. Congratulations @Chan Hung you win, you were only 10K off target. Pretty good! *Also, I think you´re our first double champion!*

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! 
And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Alright, Ratings are in. Thank you @El Hammerstone for closing last nights game when I was occupied. Much appreciated!
> It was a good rating, could be better, but also worse. They got the viewers back they lost last week, now they have a task of keeping them!
> 
> 
> El Hammerstone1.216 million3venflow1.16m.La Parka1.2 next weekNamelessJobber999,999RapShepard984k .32 demoProjectGargano1.2MTD Stinger1.3m, .40 demoLifeInCattleClass​1,245 million​VIP861.4 million viewersGarty1.33 million viewers, .40 in demo and 1st overallomaroo1.05 million[B]Chan Hung[/B]*1.1 million*The Definition of Technician1,050,000 for Blood and Guts.yeahright2987KOutlaw911 000 938Jaxon1.2 MSmark19951.160 millBOSS of Bel-Air​1.204​Two Sheds1,100,001.Prized Fighter1,225,000Mister Sinister800kWolf Mark988KCovidFan1.23MPentagon Senior1.02mThe Wood916k.
> 
> *Dynamite did 1090000 with 0.42 in the key demo.*
> As usual, quite a few came close, but only one winner.. Congratulations @Chan Hung you win, you were only 10K off target. Pretty good! *Also, I think you´re our first double champion!*
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!
> And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.


I love that me playing Price is Right rules cost me a share of the title for the week.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> I love that me playing Price is Right rules cost me a share of the title for the week.


Lol, yes, that is funny  Had you been one below instead of one above, you´d have taken it


----------



## La Parka

1,000,001


----------



## Pentagon Senior

972k for next week


----------



## Not Lying

I was pretty close with 1,050,000. I think I might predict somethign similar for next week, as I expect a little drop, but Miro/OC should draw well, OC/PAC should do well in the demo, Bucks/SCU could do good if doesn't drag into 15+min.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hello. 986,069 is my prediction for the May 12 edition of Dynamite. Thanks


----------



## yeahright2

The Definition of Technician said:


> I was pretty close with 1,050,000. I think I might predict somethign similar for next week, as I expect a little drop, but Miro/OC should draw well, OC/PAC should do well in the demo, Bucks/SCU could do good if doesn't drag into 15+min.


So same number again? 1,050,000 (just to be clear)


----------



## Dr. Middy

Forgot last week to do this!

I'd say 1.05 million with a .40 demo. Show next week seems strong.


----------



## Not Lying

yeahright2 said:


> So same number again? 1,050,000 (just to be clear)


wait, give me till after the weekend i'll see if they announce anything else.


----------



## yeahright2

Ok.. I´m gonna go with 937K


----------



## 3venflow

I'm optimistic it could hit a million again since they have some of their better TV draws split among the matches. So I'll go for 1,030,000 with 0.38 in the key demo.


----------



## The Wood

La Parka said:


> 1,000,001


I came in to make this very prediction. I’ll be an ass and go 1,010,000.


----------



## Jaxon

ill say 998k please


----------



## omaroo

Around 1.05 million I think.

Hope its above a million though either way.

Not end of the world is its over 900k but under a million but would be good to see consistency with ratings a bit more.


----------



## yeahright2

omaroo said:


> Around 1.05 million I think.
> 
> Hope its above a million though either way.
> 
> Not end of the world is its over 900k but under a million but would be good to see consistency with ratings a bit more.


Yep.. It doesn´t matter if they get 900K or 1.1 million every week, as long as they´re getting roughly the same numbers.. or a best case scenario -a slow but steady increase


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmm - put me down for 1.14m good sir


----------



## Outlaw91

You can put me in with 950K, please.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'll go with 961K this week


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 1.031 million.


----------



## Shock Street

900k


----------



## Cube2

950k


----------



## One Shed

995K


----------



## Not Lying

1,048,000


----------



## Wolf Mark

988K


----------



## CovidFan

1.089M


----------



## DaSlacker

980,000


----------



## ProjectGargano

1,02M


----------



## yeahright2

And it´s closed for tonight.


----------



## holy

850K this week.


----------



## yeahright2

holy said:


> 850K this week.


That would be next week. You can´t play this week since the show has already aired


----------



## Outlaw91

yeahright2 said:


> Ok.. I´m gonna go with 937K


Congratulations!


----------



## yeahright2

Alright, Ratings are in. *AEW Dynamite last night drew 936,000 viewers.*
It wasn´t a catastrophic rating, could be better, but also worse. They lost quite a few after last weeks B & G, but that one is hard to follow.. Still, not a lot of people expected that drop.


La Parka1,000,001Pentagon Senior972kThe Definition of Technician1,050,000NamelessJobber986,069​The Doctor Middy Experience1.05 million with a .40 demo.*yeahright2**937K*3venflow1,030,000The Wood1,010,000.Jaxon998komaroo1.05LifeInCattleClass1.14mOutlaw91950KEl Hammerstone961KTD Stinger1.031​Shock Street900kCube2950kTwo Sheds995KThe Definition of Technician1,048,000Wolf Mark988KCovidFan1.089MDaSlacker980KProjectGargano1,02M*actual ratings**936000*​

There was only one winner. @yeahright2 !. I came closest with only 1K off target. That makes me a double champion along @Chan Hung

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! 
And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.


----------



## yeahright2

Outlaw91 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## La Parka

750k next week


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> 750k next week


That was quick


----------



## Cube2

830k


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 950k.


----------



## 3venflow

937k with 0.33 in the key demo.


----------



## theclaymorekick

915K


----------



## ProjectGargano

912 K


----------



## yeahright2

theclaymorekick said:


> 915K


Damn.. That was what I had planned to predict.. Guess I´ll try another number


----------



## yeahright2

897 K


----------



## theclaymorekick

yeahright2 said:


> Damn.. That was what I had planned to predict.. Guess I´ll try another number


hahahaa sorry bro


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

feels like a 910k week

weak card this week

week weak weekly week week


----------



## Wolf Mark

879k


----------



## NamelessJobber

Preview not looking too good thus far so I'll predict 798,897 for May 19th episode of Dynamite. Feels like it'll be a lower number this week but a palindrome on the plus side.


----------



## Dr. Middy

922k with a .35 in the demo from me!


----------



## Smark1995

870K


----------



## RapShepard

933k .33 demo


----------



## Shock Street

888,888.


----------



## omaroo

Think will be under a million and under 900k this week as card is weak.

895K


----------



## Mr316

845k


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for the evening


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Ratings are in.. Again a drop. -But if we´re being honest, it was a weak card

holy850KLa Parka750k*Cube2**830k*TD Stinger950k.3venflow937k with 0.33 in the key demo.theclaymorekick915KProjectGargano912 Kyeahright2897 KLifeInCattleClass910k weekWolf Mark879kNamelessJobber798,897​The Doctor Middy Experience922k with a .35 in the demoSmark1995870KRapShepard933k .33 demoShock Street888,888.omaroo895KMr316845k

*Actual numbers for AEW were 821,000 viewers and 0.28.*

Nobody had them over a million this week, and rightfully so. But as they say in the movies -There can be only one. And the one who gets bragging rights this week: Congratulations @Cube2 you came closest with only 9K off.

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! 
And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.


----------



## Cube2

sweet i won lol


----------



## yeahright2

Cube2 said:


> sweet i won lol


Yep. You can brag for a week about how awesome you are


----------



## NamelessJobber

536,843 - prediction for Friday May 28th episode of Dynamite. It's the Dynamite before a ppv but on a different day, later time, plus weak card announced so I expect a even worse rating unfortunately.


----------



## .christopher.

NamelessJobber said:


> 536,843 - prediction for Friday May 28th episode of Dynamite. It's the Dynamite before a ppv but on a different day, later time, plus weak card announced so I expect a even worse rating unfortunately.


That would be very surprising. AEW typically have 700k who watch no matter what, so I can't see them falling below that.


----------



## 749129

In between 700,000-800,000.


----------



## La Parka

767k for the Friday.


----------



## yeahright2

CAPTAINAR said:


> In between 700,000-800,000.


Which is it? 750K? That´s between


----------



## 3venflow

The moved/late night shows last year did ok.

Saturday Night Dynamite (8/22) did 755k (0.31), Thursday Night Dynamite (8/27) did 813k (0.29) and the Late Night Dynamite (9/22) did 585k (0.26).

So I'll go with 805k (0.28) for next Friday's show even though the card is piss weak.


----------



## Cube2

720k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Friday at 10?

only the diehard core fans

750k


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 725k.


----------



## ProjectGargano

760k


----------



## 3venflow

Wait, is it on at 10pm or the normal time? I'm gonna change my prediction if its 10pm.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> Wait, is it on at 10pm or the normal time? I'm gonna change my prediction if its 10pm.


Dynamite airs this Friday at 10:00 PM EST, so essentially right after Smackdown ends.


----------



## 3venflow

@TD Stinger Oh, I thought it was the usual time but on Friday instead of Wednesday. Going to be a late one for us in the UK.

@yeahright2 I'd like to change my prediction to 730k.


----------



## omaroo

I expect a really bad rating to be expect. 

Will go with 675k


----------



## yeahright2

Friday at 10 doesn´t do them any favors, and a really weak card (because why even try?)
I´m going with 666 K ( I don´t really think or hope they go that low, but how often is that number a possibility?  )


----------



## Wolf Mark

150k


----------



## One Shed

Friday at 10? 600K.


----------



## The Icon

669k


----------



## theclaymorekick

765k


----------



## El Hammerstone

702K


----------



## Wolf Mark

@yeahright2 685k 😁


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> @yeahright2 685k 😁


What happened to the 150K ?


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> What happened to the 150K ?


I had a Nostradamus moment, I thought of Dynamite in 2022. My bad.


----------



## RapShepard

689k .22 demo


----------



## yeahright2

Don´t forget -AEW Dynamite is tonight if you want to join the game


----------



## La Parka

Changing my pick to 420k


----------



## CovidFan

669k .23


----------



## PavelGaborik

674k, .23 demo


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for the evening


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Friday ratings still have not come through?


----------



## toontownman

AEW Friday Night Dynamite Estimated Viewership, Ratings Delayed This Week - Wrestling Inc.


Friday’s AEW Dynamite episode on TNT reportedly drew just over 500,000 viewers. It was noted on Wrestling Observer Radio that the Friday Night Dynamite show, the go-home episode for Double Or Nothing, was down 38% from last week’s show, which drew 821,000 viewers on TNT. That puts Friday’s...




www.wrestlinginc.com




510k


----------



## yeahright2

The results are finally in. According to Meltzer who´s the only source we have at the moment.. A truly horrible number. But it was a death slot and a really weak card.

*Friday May 28th episode of Dynamite*


*NamelessJobber**536,843*​La Parka420k3venflow730k.Cube2720kLifeInCattleClass750kTD Stinger725k.ProjectGargano760komaroo675kyeahright2666 KWolf Mark685kTwo Sheds600K.The Icon669ktheclaymorekick765kEl Hammerstone702Ktheclaymorekick765kEl Hammerstone702KRapShepard689k .22 demoCovidFan669k .23PavelGaborik674k, .23 demo

*Actual ratings (as reported by Meltzer) for the Friday debut of Dynamite: 500,810 viewers.*
Nobody had expected that low a number, but one guy came closest; Congratulations @NamelessJobber You won with your oddly exact number -But were still 36K (or 26K) off.

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! 
And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.. It can only do better than this .


----------



## La Parka

652k for Friday


----------



## Wolf Mark

@La Parka I thought you were nuts when you wrote 420k! Not that nuts.


----------



## NamelessJobber

yeahright2 said:


> The results are finally in. According to Meltzer who´s the only source we have at the moment.. A truly horrible number. But it was a death slot and a really weak card.
> 
> *Friday May 28th episode of Dynamite*
> 
> 
> *NamelessJobber*​*536,843*​La Parka420k3venflow730k.Cube2720kLifeInCattleClass750kTD Stinger725k.ProjectGargano760komaroo675kyeahright2666 KWolf Mark685kTwo Sheds600K.The Icon669ktheclaymorekick765kEl Hammerstone702Ktheclaymorekick765kEl Hammerstone702KRapShepard689k .22 demoCovidFan669k .23PavelGaborik674k, .23 demo
> 
> *Actual ratings (as reported by Meltzer) for the Friday debut of Dynamite: 500,810 viewers.*
> Nobody had expected that low a number, but one guy came closest; Congratulations @NamelessJobber You won with your oddly exact number -But were still 36K (or 26K) off.
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!
> And as usual, I´d like it if someone would post next weeks card.. It can only do better than this .


Unfortunate.


----------



## yeahright2

NamelessJobber said:


> Unfortunate.


At least you won, so there´s that. 
But yeah, not a good number


----------



## VIP86

June 4 - 2021
700K


----------



## One Shed

Another Friday at 10 show that is not a go home to a PPV? 435K.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Two Sheds said:


> Another Friday at 10 show that is not a go home to a PPV? 435K.


At this rythym, they'll get to 150 before the end of the summer. And I thought I was joking last week.


----------



## .christopher.

Surely it'll go up. Not only due to having a more appealing card for their hardcores, but fans will be more, well, familiar/adjusted to its current time slot.


----------



## yeahright2

666K (sooner or later I´m gonna be right)


----------



## 3venflow

602k


----------



## Jaxon

550k please


----------



## Wolf Mark

475k


----------



## La Parka

Wolf Mark said:


> At this rythym, they'll get to 150 before the end of the summer. And I thought I was joking last week.


Thousand or hundred?

I could see either at this point


----------



## Wolf Mark

La Parka said:


> Thousand or hundred?
> 
> I could see either at this point


ah ha ha


----------



## yeahright2

Don´t forget: AEW is on tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano

620K


----------



## Dr. Middy

576K 

I'd think it'll go up slightly since it's not a Friday night on Memorial Day weekend this time. Still, 10pm timeslot sucks and the card isn't strong, so we'll see.


----------



## CovidFan

567k


----------



## TD Stinger

583k


----------



## omaroo

550k


----------



## Not Lying

624k


----------



## NamelessJobber

613,086 prediction for tonight 💁🏻‍♀️


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> Don´t forget: AEW is on tonight.


We will, we will.


----------



## yeahright2

I know the show hasn´t started yet, but I can´t stay up.. So this game is closed for the evening


----------



## VIP86

i wish i know
if the data for the nielsen ratings is collected automatically every night
then why they take at least a full day after to announce the numbers  
it's not like they're counting it one by one by mail


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

630k please sir

edit - nevermind, should have done this before the show


----------



## Deathiscoming

550K


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 630k please sir
> 
> edit - nevermind, should have done this before the show


there´s always next week


----------



## La Parka

Since Meltzer will be the main source of ratings...

3 million for aew this week


----------



## .christopher.

Two Sheds said:


> Another Friday at 10 show that is not a go home to a PPV? 435K.





Wolf Mark said:


> 475k


Well, shit... You guys were spot on.

Shut me up:


.christopher. said:


> Surely it'll go up. Not only due to having a more appealing card for their hardcores, but fans will be more, well, familiar/adjusted to its current time slot.


----------



## yeahright2

Okay we finally got some ratings. I´d call this a Major disaster for AEW on their second consecutive Friday show. Yes, I know it´s still in the death spot, but the card at least looked a little better than last week and people knew it was on.

*Friday june 4th episode of Dynamite*

La Parka652kVIP86700KTwo Sheds435K.yeahright2666K3venflow602kJaxon550k[B]Wolf Mark[/B]*475k*ProjectGargano620KThe Doctor Middy Experience576KThe Legit DMD650 kCovidFan567kTD Stinger583komaroo550kThe Definition of Technician624kNamelessJobber613,086​Actual ratings462K

*Actual ratings for this weeks episode 462K*
We had a few close ones this week, but one came closest. Congratulations @Wolf Mark ! You came closest with 475K
Thanks for playing everyone! There´s always next week!


----------



## Wolf Mark

WTF I cannot believe it's actually lower than what I wrote.


----------



## VIP86

i'm never gonna win this game
i'm too optimistic for it
i keep saying, maybe they'll do it this time, maybe they'll do it this time
but somehow they keep getting farther down


----------



## La Parka

420k for next week

smoke em if ya got em


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> i'm never gonna win this game
> i'm too optimistic for it
> i keep saying, maybe they'll do it this time, maybe they'll do it this time
> but somehow they keep getting farther down


Yeah.. They keep surprising me as well (although I AM a 2 time winner lol). To their defense though, they´ve also done better than I expected a few times.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is TNT even reminding people on Wednesdays that the show has moved to Friday?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Put me down for 440 k for next week.*


----------



## Wolf Mark

Don't forget people, it's gonna be Saturday next time(right?) so the expectations should be even lower.


----------



## Wolf Mark

VIP86 said:


> i'm never gonna win this game
> i'm too optimistic for it
> i keep saying, maybe they'll do it this time, maybe they'll do it this time
> but somehow they keep getting farther down


😂 Told ya!


----------



## VIP86

Wolf Mark said:


> Don't forget people, it's gonna be Saturday next time(right?) so the expectations should be even lower.


AEW used to have their PPVs on saturday
so surely saturdays are not bad for viewing wrestling, Right ?


----------



## thorn123

internationals prefer saturday night for ppv as we can watch on sunday.


----------



## Wolf Mark

VIP86 said:


> AEW used to have their PPVs on saturday
> so surely saturdays are not bad for viewing wrestling, Right ?


You would think so...


----------



## VIP86

Friday June 11 - 2021
700K

maybe they'll do it this time


----------



## Deathiscoming

530K for next week.


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> Friday June 11 - 2021
> 700K
> 
> maybe they'll do it this time


Weren´t they being relegated to Saturday, if so, it´s gonna be Saturday June 12 -2021


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Weren´t they being relegated to Saturday, if so, it´s gonna be Saturday June 12 -2021


*their words, Not mine  *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402258878373543941


----------



## RapShepard

490k


----------



## NamelessJobber

398,076 - prediction for Friday June 11 Dynamite.


----------



## Wolf Mark

VIP86 said:


> Friday June 11 - 2021
> 700K
> 
> maybe they'll do it this time


Dammit Bro, seriously. You think they are going from 462 to 700.


----------



## VIP86

Wolf Mark said:


> Dammit Bro, seriously. You think they are going from 462 to 700.


nothing is impossible
i have a feeling if i changed my mind i'll end up saying
"Dammit i wish i didn't"


----------



## Wolf Mark

VIP86 said:


> nothing is impossible
> i have a feeling if i changed my mind i'll end up saying
> "Dammit i wish i didn't"


😂


----------



## theclaymorekick

476k


----------



## Wolf Mark

500k 

First time in a month I raise my number. lol


----------



## yeahright2

This is tonight, isn´t it?


----------



## El Hammerstone

551K


----------



## CovidFan

475k .20


----------



## yeahright2

456K


----------



## 3venflow

I'll predict it goes up slightly to 502k.


----------



## One Shed

435K


----------



## yeahright2

Closing this for tonight.. If it is tonight?


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, so the ratings are in. Slight increase but still not breaking the 500K mark

Deathiscoming550KLa Parka420kThe Legit DMD440 k VIP86700KDeathiscoming530K*RapShepard**490k*NamelessJobber398,076​theclaymorekick476kWolf Mark500kEl Hammerstone551KCovidFan475k .20yeahright2456K3venflow502k.Two Sheds435K

*Dynamite viewership for Friday 11 June: 487K*
Most people guessed close to 500K, but one came closest. Congratulations @RapShepard. Your guess of 490K wasn´t too far off.

Thanks for playing everyone, let´s do it again next week!


----------



## VIP86

i was so close, i could've almost touch it
but i know why i didn't win
it's the Russians


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> i was so close, i could've almost touch it
> but i know why i didn't win
> it's the Russians


Sure you don´t mean the Brits? maybe they tampered with the results.. You know, them being evil and all (according to Cody)


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Sure you don´t mean the Brits? maybe they tampered with the results.. You know, them being evil and all (according to Cody)


Maybe, Maybe
one thing i know, is that there is a conspiracy
and you might be in the middle of it
how much did they pay you


----------



## yeahright2

VIP86 said:


> Maybe, Maybe
> one thing i know, is that there is a conspiracy
> and you might be in the middle of it
> how much did they pay you


That´s classified. I signed a NDA


----------



## Deathiscoming

[email protected] someone stating 398,076.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> That´s classified. I signed a NDA


aha, i knew it
all this time i was thinking i was just wrong
what was it ?
money?, Gold?, women?

i will fight this
the truth shall be revealed


----------



## CovidFan

For 6/19: 541k


----------



## La Parka

420k

Matt Riddle give me strength


----------



## Wolf Mark

Damn came close by ten points! 



VIP86 said:


> i was so close, i could've almost touch it
> but i know why i didn't win
> it's the Russians


I have no idea why you always overrate their performances. 🤣


----------



## VIP86

Friday June 18 - 2021
700K

*Third time's a Charm*
surly i'm winning this time
it's happening


----------



## theclaymorekick

515k


----------



## yeahright2

Hey, I almost forgot.. This is tomorrow, right? Is it the last Friday show, or are there more?
I´m guessing 456K


----------



## Wolf Mark

460k


----------



## RapShepard

502k .2 demo


----------



## One Shed

475K


----------



## Lorromire

Easily 7 million in the first hour and 24 million in the second hour.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm going to say 496,000.


----------



## Prosper

480K


----------



## Jaxon

498K PLEASE


----------



## 749129

458K 🤞


----------



## yeahright2

Getting close to start.. if there´s any last minute predictions, it´s just about time


----------



## yeahright2

alright, closing for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Ratings are finally in. Best Friday night number in AEW history.. 

[B]CovidFan[/B]*541k*La Parka420kVIP86700Ktheclaymorekick515kyeahright2456KWolf Mark460kRapShepard502k .2 demoTwo Sheds475KLorromireEasily 7 million in the first hour and 24 million in the second hour.Chan Hung496,000.Prosper480KJaxon498KCAPTAINAR458K

*Dynamite viewership for Friday 18 June: 552K, 0.20 in the 18-49 demo*
Congratulations @CovidFan You came closest with 541K

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!
Next week is a Saturday show in what used to be prime time. Will be interesting to see if they´ll get close to Wednesday numbers..


----------



## La Parka

830k for next week


----------



## CovidFan

yeahright2 said:


> Congratulations @CovidFan You came closest with 541K




610k for 6/28


----------



## Prosper

Saturday night this week? I’ll go with 795K.


----------



## VIP86

yeahright2 said:


> Okay. Ratings are finally in. Best Friday night number in AEW history..
> 
> [B]CovidFan[/B]*541k*La Parka420kVIP86700Ktheclaymorekick515kyeahright2456KWolf Mark460kRapShepard502k .2 demoTwo Sheds475KLorromireEasily 7 million in the first hour and 24 million in the second hour.Chan Hung496,000.Prosper480KJaxon498KCAPTAINAR458K
> 
> *Dynamite viewership for Friday 18 June: 552K, 0.20 in the 18-49 demo*
> Congratulations @CovidFan You came closest with 541K
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!
> Next week is a Saturday show in what used to be prime time. Will be interesting to see if they´ll get close to Wednesday numbers..


----------



## Wolf Mark

VIP86 said:


> View attachment 103318


😂 😂 😂 😂 🤣 🤣 🤣 😭 😭 😭 😭 👍


----------



## shandcraig

they badly need to switch rampage from its late friday timeslot to saturday regular time. i dont see it happening because these networks focus on family movies on fridays and saturdays so they are sorta screwed.


----------



## 3venflow

I'll go 660k for this week's edition.


----------



## Chan Hung

For Saturday, hmmmm this is going to be very tricky. I'm going to go with 512,000 people, although something tells me it'll be in the 600ks.


----------



## Prized Fighter

This one is live, right?

The last Saturday Dynamite was August 22nd 2020 and it had a rating of 755k and a 0.31 demo. That was a pandemic show, so more people were home on a Saturday night. This Saturday has a world title match and a good Hangman match. It also isn't a coincidence that Omega/Page are on the same show especially with the Marvez interview last week. Assuming they add at least one more interesting match and a couple in-ring segments, I could see them getting close to the last Saturday Night Dynamite.

Prediction: 725k (.28)


----------



## Shock Street

It should be a bit better, we haven't seen MJF in singles since March 2020! It's been a long time for Sammy too (not counting Dark or Cinematic matches at least)


----------



## Jaxon

ill go for 805k please


----------



## One Shed

Saturday Night should do better. 700K.


----------



## Shock Street

Oh yeah I forgot I'm supposed to put down a number. 650k.


----------



## yeahright2

Shock Street said:


> Oh yeah I forgot I'm supposed to put down a number. 650k.


Well, that is the rules of the game


----------



## Shock Street

yeahright2 said:


> Well, that is the rules of the game


I thought I was in the ratings thread when I posted before, I won't lie


----------



## VIP86

700k 🤞


----------



## yeahright2

Remember, it´s tonight.. Not 100% sure about the time?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

620k

edit) wait… its at 8 again?

let’s make it 720


----------



## yeahright2

Almost forgot to put my number in
692500


----------



## TD Stinger

775k


----------



## NamelessJobber

601,397 - prediction for Saturday June 26th episode of Dynamite. I feel like Saturday 8pm is a little bit better time than Friday 10pm for other people.


----------



## Smark1995

670k


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for tonight


----------



## Not Lying

i'm going with 950k for wednesday


----------



## theclaymorekick

785k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Wed, normal timeslot

is NBA over?

900k


----------



## yeahright2

Alright, the ratings are finally in. As expected they did better than on Friday evenings. Still, it was in what´s considered a prime time slot, so I kinda expected them to do better.
Oh well. Let´s see how they fair when they´re back to their original timeslot and day

La Parka830kCovidFan610kProsper795K.3venflow660kChan Hung512KPrized Fighter725k (.28)Jaxon805kTwo Sheds700K.[B]Shock Street[/B]*650k*VIP86700kLifeInCattleClass720Kyeahright2692500​TD Stinger775kNamelessJobber601,397​Smark1995670k

*Actual ratings for Saturday June 26th (as reported by Meltzer) 649K.*
And that means this weeks winner is: @Shock Street Congratulations, you were only 1K off
Thanks for playing everyone! Let´s do it again tomorrow


----------



## Prized Fighter

I didn't take into account the NBA game on Saturday. The conference finals games have been really good and are doing great ratings. The NBA playoffs are having their highest ratings since 2002. That is definitely putting a dent in other shows, especially on a Saturday.

Tomorrow's NBA game should do really good numbers since it is a Game 6 and the Clippers/Suns have has several close games. The one interesting factor is that these are west coast teams and west coast fans see Dynamite on delay. So a west coast fan will see this game at 6pm (PT) and Dynamite at 8pm (PT), whereas an east coast fan will see Dynamite at 8pm (EST) and the NBA game at 9 pm (EST). So the NBA game could effect the ratings for the 2nd half of Dynamite, but only on the east coast. I am assuming that the east/west coast ratings are averaged together.

Being back in the normal time slot should help.

Prediction: 855k (.32)


----------



## RapShepard

For tomorrow I call 819k .23 demo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh, there is a game?

fukkit! I’m sticking with my number


----------



## Chan Hung

For Wed Jun 30, i'll do 788k


----------



## CovidFan

699k


----------



## 3venflow

702k


----------



## Jaxon

ill go with 775k please


----------



## yeahright2

723K


----------



## La Parka

666k


----------



## TD Stinger

803k


----------



## rbl85

768K


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hard to guess. I'll go with 707,384 for June 30th episode of Dynamite.


----------



## yeahright2

NamelessJobber said:


> Hard to guess. I'll go with 707,384 for June 30th episode of Dynamite.


I almost thought you forgot it this week


----------



## ProjectGargano

I will go with 820k.


----------



## yeahright2

Alright. Closed for tonight


----------



## Prized Fighter

Damn you, @LifeInCattleClass. Beat me by 11,000 viewers.


----------



## yeahright2

Alright. We already have ratings. They´re back to their pre-move numbers.. I sorta expected more (even if I didn´t predict it), but it wasn´t bad


The Definition of Technician950ktheclaymorekick785k[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*900k*Prized Fighter855k (.32)RapShepard819k .23 demoChan Hung788kCovidFan699k3venflow702kJaxon775kyeahright2723KLa Parka666kTD Stinger803krbl85768KNamelessJobber707,384​ProjectGargano820k.
*Actual ratings for WWE Dynamite (lol) Wednesday June 30th 883K*
And that means we have a winner. Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass you overshot a little, but you came closest.
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## NamelessJobber

I will go with 911,483 for the July 7th episode of Dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I will go with 880k


----------



## La Parka

896k for Wednesday


----------



## The Icon

900k for next episode


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Alright. We already have ratings. They´re back to their pre-move numbers.. I sorta expected more (even if I didn´t predict it), but it wasn´t bad
> 
> 
> The Definition of Technician950ktheclaymorekick785k[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*900k*Prized Fighter855k (.32)RapShepard819k .23 demoChan Hung788kCovidFan699k3venflow702kJaxon775kyeahright2723KLa Parka666kTD Stinger803krbl85768KNamelessJobber707,384​ProjectGargano820k.
> *Actual ratings for WWE Dynamite (lol) Wednesday June 30th 883K*
> And that means we have a winner. Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass you overshot a little, but you came closest.
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


so, i think i’ll start my winning streak from now 

922k next week 

more positivityyyy for meee


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so, i think i’ll start my winning streak from now
> 
> 922k next week
> 
> more positivityyyy for meee


There´s a few people like myself or @Chan Hung that are double champions in this game


----------



## Chan Hung

yeahright2 said:


> There´s a few people like myself or @Chan Hung that are double champions in this game


WHOO HOOOOOO!!!! 🧐 😎 😎 😎


----------



## The Icon

I will obtain the belt one day


----------



## The Icon

Wait , changing my guess. 872 , 941.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> There´s a few people like myself or @Chan Hung that are double champions in this game


yeah well Brother! Your time at the top is done, see?


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah well Brother! Your time at the top is done, see?


Just bring it 😎


----------



## The Icon

Ohhhh yeeeeeaaaaahhhhh , this duuuuuudddeeee is about to call the ratings oooooooouuuuuuuutttttt. 

872 ,941 k broooooooooothhhhhherrrr


----------



## The Icon

Am I lil bucks yet??


----------



## yeahright2

The Icon said:


> Am I lil bucks yet??


If you want to .
I was channeling my inner Rock here.


----------



## The Icon

yeahright2 said:


> If you want to .
> I was channeling my inner Rock here.



As much as I really do like AEW , Rock vs bucks in a handicap match , obvious wash.

Rock pins them both on top of one another lol.


----------



## Prized Fighter

There is no NBA game on Wednesday and the NHL finals has been a blow out so far. That should mean minimal competition.

Prediction:
955k (.37)


----------



## yeahright2

It´s a TV special.
865K


----------



## 3venflow

902k.


----------



## sim8

950k


----------



## yeahright2

Not too many players yet.. I need to bump this thread


----------



## yeahright2

Okay.. Closing it for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. Lower than last week by a hair. Not too great considering it was a special event, and the first show on the road after a long time.


NamelessJobber911,483​ProjectGargano880kLa Parka896k[B]The Icon[/B]*872 , 941.*LifeInCattleClass922kPrized Fighter955k (.37)yeahright2865K3venflow902k.sim8950k

Actual Ratings for July 7th 871K
Not too many players this week  But most were in the correct range of 850 -900K. Still, there can be only one, and this week it was @The Icon. Congratulations, you were almost spot on.

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! (Hopefully with a little more players)


----------



## Prosper

925K for Fyter Fest Night 1.


----------



## ProjectGargano

935k for Fyter Fest Night 1


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

922fyternight1letsgooooo


----------



## themachoprince

eye predict cena will jump ship to aew and come in as cinema cena playing the hollywood hogan role .. cm punk will arrive with aj playing the classic macho elizibeth dynamic .. epic ratings .. vince retires ..


----------



## Prized Fighter

The card looks really good on paper, the show is sold out and they won't have to worry about the NBA playoffs game until the 2nd hour. The coffin match will main event and Darby has done well in the ratings when he has main evented shows. I think the ratings go up, but the NBA limits them from clearing 1 million.

Prediction: 940k (.36)


----------



## TD Stinger

I'll go 880k for next week.


----------



## La Parka

666k next week


----------



## The Icon

I'd like to thank all of my supporters and my mother and @yeahright2 for providing the thread.



As for next week , I will guess 888k for night 1.


----------



## NamelessJobber

911,484 - prediction for July 14th episode of Dynamite (Fyter Fest 1)


----------



## 3venflow

907k


----------



## yeahright2

821K


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Did i do a prediction?

935k


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did i do a prediction?
> 
> 935k


You did -You said 922K, but I´m updating with this new one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> You did -You said 922K, but I´m updating with this new one


yay! Bigger! Bolder!


----------



## CovidFan

911k


----------



## sim8

950k for 14/7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*945,677*


----------



## RapShepard

1 million viewers and .34 demo


----------



## Shock Street

4 viewers

Not 400k, literally the number 4

The two times I've won were with risky bets, lets do it babee


----------



## TD Stinger

I would call it a success/surprise if they get into the mid 900k - 1 million range.

There last couple of shows were in the 870-880 range and this episode, the 2nd half at least, is going against Game 4 of the NBA Finals.


----------



## sonnyleesmith

887k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeahright2

TD Stinger said:


> I would call it a success/surprise if they get into the mid 900k - 1 million range.
> *
> There last couple of shows were in the 870-880 range and this episode, the 2nd half at least, is going against Game 4 of the NBA Finals.*


So that´s why you´re staying below 900K? You said 880K


----------



## yeahright2

Shock Street said:


> 4 viewers
> 
> Not 400k, literally the number 4
> 
> The two times I've won were with risky bets, lets do it babee


If you nail this one, you really are the king of this game


----------



## TD Stinger

yeahright2 said:


> So that´s why you´re staying below 900K? You said 880K


Yes. I picked 880k because it's line with their last couple shows and I don't expect a huge bump up going against Game 4 of the NBA Finals.

Now, maybe it will be a little higher. Maybe it'll be a little lower. Given the card and what they're up against, I figured I would just stay around what they're already doing.


----------



## Klitschko

880k for this week.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

It's gonna be at or bellow last week with the NBA game going on tonight ...that bring said it looks like a great card tonight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> Yes. I picked 880k because it's line with their last couple shows and I don't expect a huge bump up going against Game 4 of the NBA Finals.
> 
> Now, maybe it will be a little higher. Maybe it'll be a little lower. Given the card and what they're up against, I figured I would just stay around what they're already doing.


*I think the Fyter Fest label will give them an extra 50 k or so.*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

760k


----------



## TD Stinger

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think the Fyter Fest label will give them an extra 50 k or so.*


I can't say the brand name of "Fyter Fest" is held with such reverence that the name alone will bring in more viewers, especially when you have 4 weeks of special shows in a row.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

TD Stinger said:


> I can't say the brand name of "Fyter Fest" is held with such reverence that the name alone will bring in more viewers, especially when you have 4 weeks of special shows in a row.


*I use the same logic with NXT live specials like Great American Bash. People will naturally expect something interesting to happen because it's a themed show. Plus, Darby is on this card.*


----------



## yeahright2

Closing it for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. Good number this week -Let´s hope they can keep it 

AEW Dynamite 14th July (Fyter Fest night one)

Prosper925KProjectGargano935kLifeInCattleClass935kPrized Fighter940k (.36)TD Stinger880kLa Parka666kThe Icon888kNamelessJobber​911,484​3venflow907kyeahright2821KCovidFan911k[B]sim8[/B]950kThe Legit DMD​945,677​RapShepard*1 million viewers and .34 demo*Shock Street​4​sonnyleesmith887kKlitschko880kCenaBoy4Life760k

Actual ratings:1,025,000
Nobody had guessed above 1 Million, but one came a bit closer than the rest. Congratulations @sim8 , you were the closest with 950K

Thanks for playing everyone! We´ll do it again next week!

edit; @RapShepard actually won, he had 1 million


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in. Good number this week -Let´s hope they can keep it
> 
> AEW Dynamite 14th July (Fyter Fest night one)
> 
> Prosper925KProjectGargano935kLifeInCattleClass935kPrized Fighter940k (.36)TD Stinger880kLa Parka666kThe Icon888kNamelessJobber911,484​3venflow907kyeahright2821KCovidFan911k[B]sim8[/B]*950k*The Legit DMD945,677​RapShepard1 million viewers and .34 demoShock Street4​sonnyleesmith887kKlitschko880kCenaBoy4Life760k
> 
> Actual ratings:1,025,000
> Nobody had guessed above 1 Million, but one came a bit closer than the rest. Congratulations @sim8 , you were the closest with 950K
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone! We´ll do it again next week!


What I guessed 1 million lol


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> What I guessed 1 million lol


aww.. God damn.. You did! Sorry!!


----------



## yeahright2

We have a correction! @RapShepard actually had 1 million, so he wins comfortably


----------



## NamelessJobber

913,563 - prediction for July 21 episode of Dynamite (Fyter Fest 2).


----------



## La Parka

666k for next week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> What I guessed 1 million lol


yah, but you guessed it ironically, so it does not count 

ps> good guess


----------



## Prosper

999K with a .40 demo for Fyter Fest Night 2.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.055 - FF night 2 - 0.41 demo


----------



## Diamonds And Guns

855k for night 2.


----------



## The Icon

969k


----------



## 3venflow

A slight drop I'd say. 975k.


----------



## Prized Fighter

_Deleted this prediction_


----------



## Rocking Robin

There's also a potentially series deciding game 6 for the NBA finals on Wednesday. I'm sure we'll hear about this in the aftermath.


----------



## yeahright2

I just realized I´m not gonna be able to watch Dynamite Wednesday, so I can´t do the usual "closed for the evening" when the show starts.. If someone will do it for me, I´ll appreciate it. 
Anyway, I´m predicting 872K


----------



## Prized Fighter

Rocking Robin said:


> There's also a potentially series deciding game 6 for the NBA finals on Wednesday. I'm sure we'll hear about this in the aftermath.


Game 6 is tomorrow and game 7 (if needed) is Thursday.

The card is weaker this week, but there really isn't much competition. Also the show does still have some of the bigger draws on it in Moxley, Baker, OC and Jericho.

Prediction: 1.05 (.38)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What's on this week's card? I need it for my prediction.*


----------



## NamelessJobber

The Legit DMD said:


> *What's on this week's card? I need it for my prediction.*


So far this is announced for night 2 of Fyter Fest:

Britt Baker vs Nyla Rose – Women’s championship match
Moxley vs Lance Archer – Texas death match for IWGP US title
Orange Cassidy (w/ Kris Stat) vs The Blade (w/ The Bunny)
Jericho vs Shawn Spears – “The 5 labors of Jericho: Chapter 1” (stipulation: Shawn can use a chair, Jericho cannot)
“The Elite hunter” Frankie Kazarian vs Luke Gallows 
Edit: Darby Allin vs Wheeler Yuta added to the card as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Darby and Britt? Put me down for 1 million.*


----------



## RapShepard

897k


----------



## yeahright2

Well. Ratings are in. Good number, they gained a little extra. Let´s see if they can keep it going 
People generally guessed just below 1 Million.. We guessed wrong.
AEW Dynamite 21st July (Fyter Fest night Two) 


NamelessJobber913,563​La Parka666kProsper999K with a .40 demo*LifeInCattleClass**1.055 - FF night 2 - 0.41 demo*Diamonds And Guns855kThe Icon969k3venflow975kPrized Fighter950K (.36)yeahright2872KPrized Fighter1.05 (.38)The Legit DMD1 million.RapShepard897k

*Actual ratings:1,148,000*

It was a close call between two people, but in the end, there can be only one. And that one is @LifeInCattleClass . Congratulations. Once again your unbearable optimism pays off 

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Well. Ratings are in. Good number, they gained a little extra. Let´s see if they can keep it going
> People generally guessed just below 1 Million.. We guessed wrong.
> AEW Dynamite 21st July (Fyter Fest night Two)
> 
> 
> NamelessJobber​913,563​La Parka666kProsper999K with a .40 demo*LifeInCattleClass**1.055 - FF night 2 - 0.41 demo*Diamonds And Guns855kThe Icon969k3venflow975kPrized Fighter950K (.36)yeahright2872KPrized Fighter1.05 (.38)The Legit DMD1 million.RapShepard897k
> 
> *Actual ratings:1,148,000*
> 
> It was a close call between two people, but in the end, there can be only one. And that one is @LifeInCattleClass . Congratulations. Once again your unbearable optimism pays off
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


unbearable optimism for the win!

i also want ‘fans / followers’ on this forum - can call them the Positive Pete’s or some shit like that

Olympics gonna be a bitch next week / but morbid curiosity about the Gace match and the 10-man will carry the night

1.155 for the win!


----------



## Prized Fighter

_Deleted for lack of math skills_


----------



## sim8

Too early to really be predicting but Im saying 1.3m already. AEW is really clicking right now on all fronts. The ten man tag next week is gonna be massive too. Truly believe this is possible. 

Probably super wrong though haha


----------



## yeahright2

sim8 said:


> Too early to really be predicting but Im saying 1.3m already. AEW is really clicking right now on all fronts. The ten man tag next week is gonna be massive too. Truly believe this is possible.
> 
> Probably super wrong though haha


You´re allowed to change your prediction up until show start  - Just write a new number


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> unbearable optimism for the win!
> 
> i also want ‘fans / followers’ on this forum - can call them the Positive Pete’s or some shit like that
> 
> Olympics gonna be a bitch next week / but morbid curiosity about the Gace match and the 10-man will carry the night
> 
> 1.155 for the win!


You beat me by .005.


----------



## La Parka

666k for next week


----------



## sim8

yeahright2 said:


> You´re allowed to change your prediction up until show start  - Just write a new number


Oh didnt know that. Meh probably gonna stick with it haha Thanks though


----------



## The Icon

1.1k


----------



## yeahright2

The Icon said:


> 1.1k


1.1k? Isn´t that like 1100 people?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> 1.1k? Isn´t that like 1100 people?


in a dramatic heel turn, @The Icon predicts the imminent demise of Dynamite 

Licc revokes his membership in the 'Unbearable Optimists'


----------



## The Icon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> in a dramatic heel turn, @The Icon predicts the imminent demise of Dynamite
> 
> Licc revokes his membership in the 'Unbearable Optimists'


Cattle , I really like Aew , I'm just trying to follow recent trends for ratings 

I'll be heel now lol


----------



## The Icon

Edit , double post.


----------



## yeahright2

The Icon said:


> Cattle , I really like Aew , I'm just trying to follow recent trends for ratings
> 
> I'll be heel now lol


1.1K it is then


----------



## The Icon

yeahright2 said:


> 1.1K it is then


Was originally meant to be 1.1 mil due to Nick gage being mostly unknown.

I autocorrect lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Icon said:


> Cattle , I really like Aew , I'm just trying to follow recent trends for ratings
> 
> I'll be heel now lol


i was joking cause you predicted 1,100


----------



## yeahright2

897K


----------



## RapShepard

965k is my pick


----------



## The Icon

950k


----------



## The_Great_One21

Olympic week so I expect a drop. I’lo go 950k.


----------



## Prosper

Going big with 1.2 mil for Fight for the Fallen


----------



## NamelessJobber

998,538 - prediction for July 28 Dynamite, Fight for the Fallen episode.


----------



## 3venflow

920k, some Olympics effect.


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, it´s on, so I´m closing for tonight


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay let me throw out a rating higher than i would expect 965,000


----------



## yeahright2

Chan Hung said:


> Okay let me throw out a rating higher than i would expect 965,000


you just made it.


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. They came yesterday, but I was preoccupied  Anyway, a slight drop from last week, but still not a bad number.. Let´s see how that main event affecsts next week.


[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*1.155*​sim81.3mLa Parka666kThe Icon950kyeahright2897KRapShepard965kThe_Great_One21950kProsper1.2 milNamelessJobber998,538​3venflow920kChan Hung965K​

*Dynamite viewership for July 28th: 1.108M*
We had a few people above 1 Million, but in the end there can be oly one.. And wouldn´t you know who who won the pony? Once again the unbearable optimist takes the win . Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass , you win again.. That makes you a Triple Crown, right ? 

Thanks for playing everyone! we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in. They came yesterday, but I was preoccupied  Anyway, a slight drop from last week, but still not a bad number.. Let´s see how that main event affecsts next week.
> 
> 
> [B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]​*1.155*​sim81.3mLa Parka666kThe Icon950kyeahright2897KRapShepard965kThe_Great_One21950kProsper1.2 milNamelessJobber​998,538​3venflow920kChan Hung​965K​
> 
> *Dynamite viewership for July 28th: 1.108M*
> We had a few people above 1 Million, but in the end there can be oly one.. And wouldn´t you know who who won the pony? Once again the unbearable optimist takes the win . Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass , you win again.. That makes you a Triple Crown, right ?
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone! we´ll do it again next week!


i win the AEW championshipppp!


----------



## yeahright2

930K


----------



## Prized Fighter

1.12 million (.46)


----------



## Pentagon Senior

I'll go a flat 1m

Could see a little drop considering the card is not stacked and they're back in DP with a lesser atmosphere


----------



## The_Great_One21

Still up against the Olympics.

I don’t think we’ll see an increase. They will slightly go down I think because last week they had that big 10 man which I think was a draw.

I’ll go 1m bang on.


----------



## La Parka

999k


----------



## sim8

1.05m


----------



## Mr316

1.06 million


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.175m

unbearable optimistic for the win

Black’s first match


----------



## Prosper

Going with 1.2 million again, I think Black vs Cody could create a slight increase from last week.


----------



## A PG Attitude

1.071


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 1.175m
> 
> unbearable optimistic for the win
> 
> Black’s first match


Going for a 3rd win in a row, eh?


----------



## 3venflow

I'll go 1.01m


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,369 - prediction for August 4th episode of Dynamite "the Homecoming".


----------



## yeahright2

Alright. Closing for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Okay.. Results are in. -They dropped from last week. Not much, but it was a drop. Still a good number above 1 Million though 

yeahright2930K[B]Prized Fighter[/B]*1.12 million (.46)*Pentagon Senior1mThe_Great_One211mLa Parka999ksim81.05mMr3161.06 millionLifeInCattleClass1.175mProsper1.2 millionA PG Attitude1.071​3venflow​1.01m​NamelessJobber​997,369​

*Actual results for August 4th episode of Dynamite "the Homecoming": 1,102,000*

As you can see, most people was above 1 million. And @LifeInCattleClass - You didn´t get it this week.. Close, but no cigar 
Instead the winner is - @Prized Fighter , congratulations, you get to brag for a week!
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!

.. I was considering doing it for Rampage as well, but It´s gonna be too much I think, so unless there´s a huge demand for it, I´ll just continue with Dynamite (which is to be considered the "A" show)


----------



## The Icon

1mil


----------



## La Parka

999k


----------



## The_Great_One21

Next week drops I think because the show was a bit meh.

1.02m next week


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The_Great_One21 said:


> Next week drops I think because the show was a bit meh.
> 
> 1.02m next week


*Anybody got the card? Britt is locked in for Rampage and I haven't heard anything about Darby.*


----------



## Prized Fighter

I would just like to say I deserve this win and it feels good to end @LifeInCattleClass streak.

With the Challenge coming back next Wednesday, I do expect the show to dip. I assume the main event will be Wardlow vs Jericho, which is a bit predictable.

Prediction: 1.05 (.43)
Prediction for Rampage: 745k


----------



## yeahright2

Right.. The final labor of Jericho is tomorrow.. I suspect a few people would like to see that.
989K


----------



## RapShepard

987k


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> 987k


Damn you if you win!


----------



## Prosper

996K this week


----------



## Luigo

one million forty-eight thousand four hundred thirty-two


----------



## sim8

1.05M


----------



## A PG Attitude

1.026


----------



## omaroo

Hope I'm wrong but with the big competition and very average card expect it to drop under a million. 

Will say 925k


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

1.08


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,369 - prediction for August 11th episode of Dynamite in Brittsburgh 😁


----------



## Diamonds And Guns

860k


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Ratings are in. quite a drop from their 1.148 Million a short while ago. And I have to say I understand why. Not a good show, and the main event was mediocre at best.


The Icon1milLa Parka999kThe_Great_One211.02mPrized Fighter1.05 (.43)yeahright2989KRapShepard987kProsper996KLuigoone million forty-eight thousand four hundred thirty-twosim81.05MA PG Attitude1.026​omaroo925kBrrrGoesWooo!1.08NamelessJobber997,369​Diamonds And Guns860k
*
Actual ratings for August 11th episode of Dynamite: 979K*
Lots of people predicted over 1 Million, but that´s not how it went..
Which means - Damned you @RapShepard you beat me by just 2K viewers!

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> Okay. Ratings are in. quite a drop from their 1.148 Million a short while ago. And I have to say I understand why. Not a good show, and the main event was mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> The Icon1milLa Parka999kThe_Great_One211.02mPrized Fighter1.05 (.43)yeahright2989KRapShepard987kProsper996KLuigoone million forty-eight thousand four hundred thirty-twosim81.05MA PG Attitude1.026​omaroo925kBrrrGoesWooo!1.08NamelessJobber997,369​Diamonds And Guns860k
> *
> Actual ratings for August 11th episode of Dynamite: 979K*
> Lots of people predicted over 1 Million, but that´s not how it went..
> Which means - Damned you @RapShepard you beat me by just 2K viewers!
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


They've been on a good run though viewer wise. Hopefully assholes aren't saying negativity about it being under a million and being seriously.


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> They've been on a good run though viewer wise. Hopefully assholes aren't saying negativity about it being under a million and being seriously.


Well, you know me, would you say I´m a fairly reasonable poster? 

I´ll say it´s bad for them to get below 1 Million, when the pattern is like it is; high, lower, lower, lower, then high again.. Why not put some effort into it and make every show interesting instead of just filler?
Do we really need the Bucks to be in the longest match on the card every week?
But I´m not being negative just to be negative -A number like this weeks is not the end of AEW with everything else that´s going on.


----------



## La Parka

999k for next week


----------



## The_Great_One21

Next week looks stacked and it’s Punk week right? So I’m guessing a good one next week. I’ll be optimistic. 

1.15m.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Next week - 1.1m


----------



## yeahright2

937K


----------



## Prized Fighter

TIL that The Challenge is on it's 37th season and has been on TV longer then SmackDown. And is only 5 years younger then Raw. That is nuts.

Dynamite: 1.09 (.38)
Rampage: 950


----------



## omaroo

The challenge will keep affecting Dynamites rating sadly. 

Can see it being under a million this week also.


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> TIL that The Challenge is on it's 37th season and has been on TV longer then SmackDown. And is only 5 years younger then Raw. That is nuts.
> 
> Dynamite: 1.09 (.38)
> Rampage: 950


Rampage is optional. I´m not doing predictions for it, but if people do, I´ll make note of it.
Same rules apply as for Dynamite: Prediction has to be made before show start


----------



## yeahright2

omaroo said:


> The challenge will keep affecting Dynamites rating sadly.
> 
> Can see it being under a million this week also.


How much under?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite - 1.15
Rampage - 900k


----------



## omaroo

980k for dynamite. 
825k for Rampage


----------



## RapShepard

943k dynamite


----------



## CovidFan

1M dynamite
975k rampage


----------



## CovidFan

double


----------



## Prosper

1.1 Mil Dynamite
1.1 Mil Rampage


----------



## NXT Only

Dynamite- 1.05M
Rampage- 1.2M


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite up to 987k

Rampage up to 910k

I just can't see the show hitting 1m in that timeslot, but happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## taker_2004

Dynamite 971
Rampage 973


----------



## sim8

1.05m


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,369 - Prediction for Dynamite on August 18 😁


----------



## Chan Hung

Dynamite: 965,000
Rampage: 912,000


----------



## yeahright2

Closing for tonight


----------



## A PG Attitude

Hot show last night, I know predictions are closed but for fun I'll say 1.23 million, 0.48 demo


----------



## yeahright2

A PG Attitude said:


> Hot show last night, I know predictions are closed but for fun I'll say 1.23 million, 0.48 demo


You were quite a bit off


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in.. Not exactly superb.. But could be worse.. Seems like there´s a base just below 1 Million for "standard" episodes.


La Parka999kThe_Great_One211.15m.LifeInCattleClass1.1myeahright2937KPrized FighterDynamite: 1.09 (.38)LifeInCattleClassDynamite - 1.15omaroo980k for dynamite.RapShepard943k dynamiteCovidFan1M dynamiteProsper1.1 Mil DynamiteNXT OnlyDynamite- 1.05M3venflowDynamite up to 987k[B]taker_2004[/B]*Dynamite 971*sim81.05mNamelessJobber997,369​Chan HungDynamite: 965,000

*Actual ratings for Dynamite on August 18 : 975K*
As usual, we have a winner..Seems like @taker_2004 took it this week with only 4K off target.. Congratulations!

As mentioned, I´m not predicting Rampage, but I will keep a score, so if you want, you can guess on that one as well (a lot of you already did)., and I´ll name the winner when ratings come out


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Congrats Taker


----------



## La Parka

999k for next week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

…. I’ll predict next week only after tomorrow


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> …. I’ll predict next week only after tomorrow


That´s within the rules -As long as it´s before show start. .. You can even change your prediction up until then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can I predict for Rampage here? If so, 1 million.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> That´s within the rules -As long as it´s before show start. .. You can even change your prediction up until then.


thennn 10millionnnnn….. views of his debut on youtube


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Can I predict for Rampage here? If so, 1 million.*


You can


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> thennn 10millionnnnn….. views of his debut on youtube


Nope. That won´t do. I don´t do youtube.. If it happens on youtube only, it never happened as far as I´m concerned.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. That won´t do. I don´t do youtube.. If it happens on youtube only, it never happened as far as I´m concerned.


5m retweets?


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 5m retweets?


Nope.. That´s in the same category as Youtube. I don´t acknowledge anything that doesn´t happen on TV.
I really hate any form of social media.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ahem

rampage 900

dynamite…. 1.5m


i said it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Nope.. That´s in the same category as Youtube. *I don´t acknowledge anything that doesn´t happen on TV.*
> I really hate any form of social media.


is your wife just there daily ‘speak to me dammit! We never talk anymore 😭 😭’

and you’re like ‘woman, i told you - record a video and get an hdmi cable connected to the darn tv!’

😂


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> is your wife just there daily ‘speak to me dammit! We never talk anymore 😭 😭’
> 
> and you’re like ‘woman, i told you - record a video and get an hdmi cable connected to the darn tv!’
> 
> 😂


LOL.. Okay, I can see I could have worded that better 
I was talking entertainment and information. Wrestling, movies, news etc. If I can´t watch it on my TV, I don´t care about it.. And if something major like a pandemic happens without TV coverage (as if!), I´m sure someone in my family would tell me about it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*1.4 mil for Dynamite.*


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. For those who made predictions about Rampage. The final number is in.
Punk drew a decent audience, but as expected there was a huge drop when he left, and they went back to being AEW.


Prized FighterRampage: 950LifeInCattleClassRampage - 900komaroo825k for RampageRapShepard943k dynamiteCovidFan975k rampageProsper1.1 Mil RampageNXT OnlyRampage- 1.2M3venflowRampage up to 910ktaker_2004Rampage 973sim81.05mChan HungRampage: 912,000The Legit DMD
1 million.


*Actual ratings for Rampage August 20 (Debut of CM Punk): 1.129 Million*
Seems like not a lot of people expected them to surpass 1 Million, but among the 3 people who did, @Prosper came closest. Congratulations!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> Okay. For those who made predictions about Rampage. The final number is in.
> Punk drew a decent audience, but as expected there was a huge drop when he left, and they went back to being AEW.
> 
> 
> Prized FighterRampage: 950LifeInCattleClassRampage - 900komaroo825k for RampageRapShepard943k dynamiteCovidFan975k rampageProsper1.1 Mil RampageNXT OnlyRampage- 1.2M3venflowRampage up to 910ktaker_2004Rampage 973sim81.05mChan HungRampage: 912,000
> 
> *Actual ratings for Rampage August 20 (Debut of CM Punk): 1.129 Million*
> Seems like not a lot of people expected them to surpass 1 Million, but among the 3 people who did, @Prosper came closest. Congratulations!


*Hey, I bet a million too!*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *Hey, I bet a million too!*


God dammit, you did, sorry -got it in the column for NEXT week.. But still, @Prosper said 1.1, so he still wins

Edited the post, so you´re on it


----------



## yeahright2

I rarely go this high, but I´m gonna guess 1.2 Million for Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mmm - if you go 1.2, I am tempted to go higher

1.55m for me


----------



## taker_2004

Dynamite
1.26 average
1.34 peak


----------



## CovidFan

Dynamite: 1.38 million
Rampage: 925k


----------



## The Icon

Dynamite 1.28

Rampage 1.01


----------



## Pentagon Senior

1.25

I don't expect the bump to be proportionally the same as we saw on Friday night


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm - if you go 1.2, I am tempted to go higher
> 
> 1.55m for me


I´ts bold of me, I know.. But even though I may not be a fan of Punk -That doesn´t mean I can´t acknowledge that he has a fanbase


----------



## 3venflow

1.2m for Dynamite this week

A big drop for Rampage next week I feel down to 720k (may revise this if Punk appearance is announced).


----------



## taker_2004

Pentagon Senior said:


> 1.25












What is this Price is Right bullshit! 🤣


----------



## yeahright2

taker_2004 said:


> What is this Price is Right bullshit! 🤣


Those are the rules.. Which reminds me, now that @3venflow also said 1.2, I´m gonna have to change mine to
1.21


----------



## taker_2004

yeahright2 said:


> Those are the rules.. Which reminds me, now that @3venflow also said 1.2, I´m gonna have to change mine to
> 1.21


Haha I know, you need to start getting into 100ths with that many people betting and fairly limited viable range, but I'm just laughing at how precise we're getting with it. 

I hope one of these days somebody wins with 1 viewer though. That would be hilarious.


----------



## yeahright2

taker_2004 said:


> Haha I know, you need to start getting into 100ths with that many people betting and fairly limited viable range, but I'm just laughing at how precise we're getting with it.
> 
> I hope one of these days somebody wins with 1 viewer though. That would be hilarious.


I think the closest we´ve had was one who guessed less than 2 K from the actual number -but with almost 20K to the next contestant.


----------



## Pentagon Senior

taker_2004 said:


> What is this Price is Right bullshit! 🤣


Don't come at me with that shitty north American version. Bow down to the greatest game show host of all time - Bruce Forsyth

(And yes he does have an abnormaly large chin - get over it)


----------



## Vitamin R

Dynamite: 1.22m

Rampage: 731k


----------



## The_Great_One21

1.3m


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

With the buzz they got for Rampage and now that Punk is signed and announced to be there for Wednesday I'm gonna say 1.45

With well hinted rumors, Punk got 1.34 during his segment in a death slot on Friday night. 8 o'clock on a Wednesday is a lot more reasonable and he is going to be there.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.34m
Rampage: 857k


----------



## yeahright2

Ok,. Closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

We have ratings for Dynamite. As expected it went up. But not as much as we expected.


La Parka999kLifeInCattleClass1.55mThe Legit DMD1.4 mil for Dynamite.yeahright21.21 Milliontaker_20041.26 average/1.34 peakCovidFanDynamite: 1.38 millionThe IconDynamite 1.28Pentagon Senior1.253venflow1.2m for Dynamite this weekVitamin RDynamite: 1.22mThe_Great_One211.3mBrrrGoesWooo!1.45Prized FighterDynamite: 1.34m

*Actual ratings for AEW Dynamite on August 23: 1.172 Million*
Almost everyone expected above 1 Million, but I guess we estimated Punk to be a bigger draw than he was. Anyway, we have a winner: Congratulations @3venflow . You won.. If you hadn´t made the same guess as ME then I would have had it, damn you! 

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week -And there´s also Rampage on Friday.


----------



## cai1981

RAW (8/23): 2+ Million

Dynamite (8/25): 1.1+ Million

Punk's addition has not made that HUGE difference and AEW has an uphill battle to maintain over a million after a couple of weeks.


----------



## La Parka

Dynamite - 999k

rampage - 666k


----------



## yeahright2

100th episode..
1.015 Million


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.2m


----------



## Prosper

1.16 for Dynamite.
785K for Rampage.


----------



## 3venflow

Going for two in a row, I'll predict a 1.08m rating for Dynamite this week.

702k for Rampage.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dynamite:
1.12
Rampage
767k


----------



## Erik.

Dynamite : 995k
Rampage : 650k


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage numbers are in for those who played on that.

LifeInCattleClassrampage 900taker_20041.26 averageThe IconRampage 1.013venflow720kVitamin RRampage: 731kPrized FighterRampage: 857k

*Actual viewership; 722K for 27th August edition of Rampage*

looks like @3venflow took it again. Congratulations!


----------



## 3venflow

On a roll! The streak hits 2-0.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.2 M
Rampage: 800k


----------



## RapShepard

Predicting 1.077 million viewers .4 demo


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

1.28mil for dynamite


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite ratings are in. Still a decent number, but the "Punk effect" is rapidly disappearing.


La ParkaDynamite - 999kyeahright21.015 MillionLifeInCattleClass1.2mProsper1.16 for Dynamite.3venflow1.08m Chan Hung1.12 MErik.Dynamite : 995kPrized FighterDynamite: 1.2 M[B]RapShepard[/B]*1.077 million viewers .4 demo*BrrrGoesWooo!1.28mil for dynamite

*Actual ratings for Dynamite 9/1: 1,047,000*

Unless I´m miscalculating, @RapShepard took the win. Sorry @3venflow , you didn´t make 3 in a row. Better luck next time 

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! And of course, there´s Rampage this Friday, if anyone wants to guess about the go-home show before the PPV


----------



## RapShepard

I'd like thank my training as a seer for this victory


----------



## RapShepard

1.32 million .5 demo


----------



## Not Lying

1,218,000

0.5 demo


----------



## Stevieg786

Dynamite - 1.5 million


----------



## La Parka

2 million for dynamite


----------



## yeahright2

1.12 Million


----------



## yeahright2

We have a rating for last Fridays episode of Rampage.
As expected the numbers were lower

Prosper785K for Rampage.3venflow702k for Rampage.Chan HungRampage 767kErik.Rampage : 650kPrized FighterRampage: 800k
*Actual ratings for Friday September 3rd episode of Rampage: 696K and a 0.30 demo*

Which means that @3venflow nailed it again. Congratulations! 
Thanks for playing everyone, We´ll do it again tonight for Dynamite -Tell your friends to join!


----------



## The_Great_One21

1.15


----------



## El Hammerstone

1.31 Million


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.35m


----------



## Pentagon Senior

1.18m Dynamite 
678k Rampage


----------



## Vitamin R

Dynamite: 1.2m

Rampage: 700k


----------



## NamelessJobber

1,296,369 - prediction for September 8th episode of Dynamite.


----------



## sim8

1.14m


----------



## Smark1995

1.250 for Dynamite


----------



## CovidFan

1.297


----------



## CMPunkRock316

Dynamite 1.285 .49 Demo (really could see it being above 0.50)

Rampage 777 K .34 Demo


----------



## yeahright2

Closing for tonight


----------



## Fearless Viper

Dynamite: 1.3


----------



## yeahright2

We have some ratings for Wednesdays Dynamite. Not bad at all. But now it´s more obvious than ever who the real stars in Wrestling is.. They need to capitalize on the hype and make some good booking to keep the viewers.


*RapShepard**1.32 million .5 demo*The Definition of Technician1,218,000 0.5 demoStevieg786Dynamite - 1.5 millionLa Parka2 million for dynamiteyeahright21.12 MillionThe_Great_One211.153venflow1.21m for Dynamite this week and 760k for Rampage.El Hammerstone1.31 MillionLifeInCattleClass1.35mPentagon Senior1.18m DynamiteVitamin RDynamite: 1.2mNamelessJobber1,296,369 - prediction for September 8th episode of Dynamite.sim81.14mSmark19951.250 for DynamiteCovidFan​1.297​CMPunkRock316Dynamite 1.285 .49 Demo

*Actual ratings for September 8th episode of Dynamite.:1.319m*
A few people actually came pretty close, but @RapShepard took it this week if my calculations are right. Congratulations!
We can see a trend if we go back a few months -the predictions overall is higher 

Thanks for playing everyone, We´ll do it again next week!


----------



## RapShepard

Lot of folk close on the 1.3 something


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> Lot of folk close on the 1.3 something


Yep. Like I mentioned, if anyone cares to go back 6 months and check, most people predicted around 800K. Now it´s close to 1.2 or 3 for most players. Quite interesting, if you´re into statistics.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Argh! So close. I'll predict 1.277 million for next week


----------



## The Icon

1.234 million next week


----------



## 3venflow

1.18m for next week's Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

1.22 viewers .47 demo


----------



## CovidFan

1.32


----------



## Smark1995

.1.205 for Dynamite


----------



## Prized Fighter

1.19M (.45)

Rampage
710k


----------



## yeahright2

Shit.. It´s tomorrow tonight.
1.163 M


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.258

0.48


----------



## yeahright2

Closing for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

We have ratings for Dynamite. They´re following their usual monthly trend of 1 high number and then dropping. But still above 1 Million


Fearless ViperDynamite: 1.3El Hammerstone1.277 millionThe Icon1.234 million3venflow1.18mRapShepard1.22 viewers .47 demoCovidFan1.32Smark19951.205 for DynamitePrized Fighter1.19M (.45)yeahright21.163 MLifeInCattleClass1.258 0.48 demo​

*Actual ratings for AEW Dynamite September 15. : 1.175 Million, 18-49 demo: 0.44*

We were all above 1 million, but it looks like @3venflow did it again! That´s 4 wins in 3 weeks or something. Congratulations! (I´m beginning to suspect inside knowledge  )

Also, while we´re at it, I think I forgot to announce Rampage numbers for last friday?

3venflow760k for Rampage.Pentagon Senior678k RampageVitamin RRampage: 700kCMPunkRock316Rampage 777 K .34 Demo

*Actual ratings for AEW Rampage September 10.: 670K*
Which means that @3venflow was close to getting that one also, but @Pentagon Senior took it. Congratulations to him 

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## Prosper

1.5 million with a 0.60 demo for Grand Slam Dynamite Night 1

950K with a 0.45 demo for Grand Slam Rampage Night 2


----------



## The Icon

1.44 mil for next dynamite


----------



## NamelessJobber

1,369,369 - prediction for 'Grand Slam' episode of Dynamite on Sept 22. Will be a scary day.


----------



## Vitamin R

Dynamite: Grand Slam: 1.3m.


----------



## yeahright2

Well, we have Rampage ratings. Only one player last week, so kinda easy to find the winner 
*Actual ratings for September 18. episode of Rampage: 642K*
Congratulations @Prized Fighter , you win with your prediction of 710K


----------



## Not Lying

Dynamite Grand Slam: 1.31m
Rampage Grand Slam: 805K


----------



## La Parka

1.7 for Arthur Ashe


----------



## 3venflow

1.34m for Dynamite

782k for Rampage


----------



## CovidFan

1.371


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Did i put something?

if not, 1.35m for NYC show


----------



## RapShepard

1.53 million .5 demo


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite (Grand Slam): 1.65 (.53)
Rampage (Grand Slam): 840k


----------



## Martyn

Dynamite - Grand Slam: 1.45 mln, 0.55 demo
Rampage - Grand Slam: 950k, 0.38 demo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*1.375 million for Dynamite tonight.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

1.390 million


----------



## yeahright2

1.234 Million


----------



## Smark1995

1.305 for Dynamite


----------



## CMPunkRock316

1.398 Mill .55 Demo


----------



## omaroo

1.28 million 0.45 demo


----------



## El Hammerstone

1.351 million for Grand Slam tonight.

Was going to go Price is Right on 3venflow due to his track record, but Class beat me to it, so I'll take it a step further.


----------



## yeahright2

Okay closing for tonight. Lots of players on this episode


----------



## DUSTY 74

1.138 m


----------



## yeahright2

DUSTY 74 said:


> 1.138 m


Rampage this week or Dynamite next week?


----------



## DUSTY 74

yeahright2 said:


> Rampage this week or Dynamite next week?


Dynamite / last night 1.138 million 
Guess I missed deadline but posted anyways for fun
Sry new around here just came across this 
Will follow deadlines here on out


----------



## yeahright2

DUSTY 74 said:


> Dynamite / last night 1.138 million
> Guess I missed deadline but posted anyways for fun
> Sry new around here just came across this
> Will follow deadlines here on out


Cool. Welcome on board


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. we have ratings. Most people expected them to be better.

Prosper1.5 million with a 0.60 demo for Grand Slam Dynamite Night 1The Icon1.44 mil for next dynamiteNamelessJobber1,369,369 - prediction for 'Grand Slam' episode of Dynamite on Sept 22. Will be a scary day.Vitamin RDynamite: Grand Slam: 1.3m.The Definition of TechnicianDynamite Grand Slam: 1.31mLa Parka1.7 for Arthur Ashe3venflow1.34m for DynamiteCovidFan1.371 million​LifeInCattleClass1.35m for NYC showRapShepard1.53 million .5 demoPrized FighterDynamite (Grand Slam): 1.65 (.53)MartynDynamite - Grand Slam: 1.45 mln, 0.55 demoThe Legit DMD1.375 million for Dynamite tonight.Undertaker23RKO1.390 millionyeahright21.234 MillionSmark19951.305 for DynamiteCMPunkRock3161.398 Mill .55 Demoomaroo1.28 million 0.45 demoEl Hammerstone1.351 million for Grand Slam tonight.
*Actual viewership for AEW Dynamite Grand Slam September 22. : 1,273,000*

Almost everyone expected above 1.3. But at the end there was one winner @omaroo congratulations!

Thanks for playing everyone! We´ll do it again next week. And remember, there´s Rampage Grand Slam this Friday if anyone wants to throw in a prediction


----------



## yeahright2

Gonna do something for this special episode of Rampage that I usually don´t do; I predict 800K


----------



## Not Lying

I want to change my vote to 910K for rampage


----------



## yeahright2

closing rampage


----------



## yeahright2

We have Rampage ratings

Prosper950K with a 0.45 demo for Grand Slam Rampage Night 2NamelessJobber1,369,369 - prediction for 'Grand Slam' episode of Dynamite on Sept 22. Will be a scary day.The Definition of TechnicianRampage Grand Slam: 910K3venflow782k for RampagePrized FighterRampage (Grand Slam): 840kMartynRampage - Grand Slam: 950k, 0.38 demoyeahright2800K for Rampage
*Average viewership for AEW Rampage Grand Slam: 640,000 (18-49: 0.29)*

We were way off. But God dammit @3venflow did it again.. Not impressively close, but still.. Congratulations!


----------



## 3venflow

For this week, I'll go:

Dynamite: 1.06m

Rampage: 668k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.1m

0.42


----------



## Vitamin R

Dynamite: 1.15m

Rampage: 666k


----------



## yeahright2

Are we done with the Grand Slam and special episodes? Back to just regular AEW this week?


----------



## omaroo

Rating will be down this week. 

Will say 1.12million 0.36


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite 1.15 million .44 demo


----------



## Prosper

Gonna go 1.17 mil for Dynamite with a 0.41 demo. 

Yeah @yeahright2 regular episode this week.


----------



## yeahright2

Prosper said:


> Gonna go 1.17 mil for Dynamite with a 0.41 demo.
> 
> Yeah @yeahright2 regular episode this week.


Thanks for the info. I´m gonna go with
999K then


----------



## The Icon

1.13 dynomite


----------



## Prized Fighter

It looks like the most picks are between 1.1 and 1.17. So I will go high and say 1.22 (.46).

Rampage: 675k


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

1.07 (0.42) demo for Dynamite

670k for Rampage


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*1.15 million for Dynamite.
700k for Rampage.*


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite tonight, 9/29.


----------



## yeahright2

Okay, we´re closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

We have Ratings for yesterday´s Dynamite
Not bad, but down as I expected.. They have established a pattern here..


RapShepard*1.15 million and a .44 demo.*3venflowDynamite: 1.06mLifeInCattleClass1.1m (0.42)Vitamin RDynamite: 1.15momaroo1.12million 0.36Prosper1.17 mil for Dynamite with a 0.41 demo.yeahright2999KThe Icon1.13 dynomitePrized Fighter1.22 (.46).MonkasaurusRex1.07 (0.42) demo for DynamiteThe Legit DMD*1.15 million for Dynamite.*NamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite tonight, 9/29.

*Actual ratings for September 29th episode of Dynamite:1,152,000 (18-49: 0.45)*
We have two winners this week, so per the official rule, we have co-champions this week, @RapShepard and @The Legit DMD 

But since there can be only one, I, as the supreme judge of this game has to award it to @RapShepard , because he also gave a demo, which also was pretty close to what they got.
This new Demo-rule will be enforced going forward in case of split decisions like this one.
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

yeahright2 said:


> We have Ratings for yesterday´s Dynamite
> Not bad, but down as I expected.. They have established a pattern here..
> 
> 
> RapShepard*1.15 million and a .44 demo.*3venflowDynamite: 1.06mLifeInCattleClass1.1m (0.42)Vitamin RDynamite: 1.15momaroo1.12million 0.36Prosper1.17 mil for Dynamite with a 0.41 demo.yeahright2999KThe Icon1.13 dynomitePrized Fighter1.22 (.46).MonkasaurusRex1.07 (0.42) demo for DynamiteThe Legit DMD*1.15 million for Dynamite.*NamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite tonight, 9/29.
> 
> *Actual ratings for September 29th episode of Dynamite:1,152,000 (18-49: 0.45)*
> We have two winners this week, so per the official rule, we have co-champions this week, @RapShepard and @The Legit DMD
> 
> But since there can be only one, I, as the supreme judge of this game has to award it to @RapShepard , because he also gave a demo, which also was pretty close to what they got.
> This new Demo-rule will be enforced going forward in case of split decisions like this one.
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


*BOOOOO!!!!! YOU DIDN'T EVEN LET US PLAY ROCK PAPER SCISSORS FOR IT!!! 😡*


----------



## yeahright2

The Legit DMD said:


> *BOOOOO!!!!! YOU DIDN'T EVEN LET US PLAY ROCK PAPER SCISSORS FOR IT!!! 😡*


Feel free to discuss it among yourself 

Unlike AEW referees, I have some authority (at least in this game)


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *BOOOOO!!!!! YOU DIDN'T EVEN LET US PLAY ROCK PAPER SCISSORS FOR IT!!! *


You do have a point, though I'd say Japanese Rock Paper Scissors is fairer


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> You do have a point, though I'd say Japanese Rock Paper Scissors is fairer


*Come on brother, let's share the trophy like Kobe and Shaq at the '09 All-Star Game 😆*


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit DMD said:


> *Come on brother, let's share the trophy like Kobe and Shaq at the '09 All-Star Game *


Fuck it co champs


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> Fuck it co champs


Co-champs it is then 😎 
.. you decide who´s who


----------



## Vitamin R

yeahright2 said:


> We have Ratings for yesterday´s Dynamite
> Not bad, but down as I expected.. They have established a pattern here..
> 
> 
> RapShepard*1.15 million and a .44 demo.*3venflowDynamite: 1.06mLifeInCattleClass1.1m (0.42)Vitamin RDynamite: 1.15momaroo1.12million 0.36Prosper1.17 mil for Dynamite with a 0.41 demo.yeahright2999KThe Icon1.13 dynomitePrized Fighter1.22 (.46).MonkasaurusRex1.07 (0.42) demo for DynamiteThe Legit DMD*1.15 million for Dynamite.*NamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite tonight, 9/29.
> 
> *Actual ratings for September 29th episode of Dynamite:1,152,000 (18-49: 0.45)*
> We have two winners this week, so per the official rule, we have co-champions this week, @RapShepard and @The Legit DMD
> 
> But since there can be only one, I, as the supreme judge of this game has to award it to @RapShepard , because he also gave a demo, which also was pretty close to what they got.
> This new Demo-rule will be enforced going forward in case of split decisions like this one.
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


What's with this clique-like behaviour? Just ignore my 1.15 million prediction. Even though I predicted it before your good buddies "Legit DMD" and Rap. The fact that you would give them the win (even if Rap didn't include the demo) shows what a bias asshole you are..


----------



## RapShepard

Vitamin R said:


> What's with this clique-like behaviour? Just ignore my 1.15 million prediction. Even though I predicted it before your good buddies "Legit DMD" and Rap. The fact that you would give them the win (even if Rap didn't include the demo) shows what a bias asshole you are..


Oh shit yeah, trios champion


----------



## yeahright2

Vitamin R said:


> What's with this clique-like behaviour? Just ignore my 1.15 million prediction. Even though I predicted it before your good buddies "Legit DMD" and Rap. The fact that you would give them the win (even if Rap didn't include the demo) shows what a bias asshole you are..


Not too fond of your choice of words, but God dammit, I did it again. Well, We gotta change it from a tag title to a trios title then. Sorry.
In my defense, I´ve been doing those calculations in my head, even though I have it all written down in a spreadsheet that can easily sort it for me.


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> Not too fond of your choice of words, but God dammit, I did it again. Well, We gotta change it from a tag title to a trios title then. Sorry.
> In my defense, I´ve been doing those calculations in my head, even though I have it all written down in a spreadsheet that can easily sort it for me.


The champs


----------



## yeahright2

We´re closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. Official Rampage ratings are in.. Let´s see if I can get it right this time 

LifeInCattleClassRampage: 668k[B]Vitamin R[/B]*Rampage: 666k*yeahright2999KPrized FighterRampage: 675kMonkasaurusRex670k for RampageThe Legit DMD700k for Rampage.

Actual ratings for Friday October 1st episode of Rampage;Viewership: *622,000 (18-49: 0.25)*

Looks like we have a winner with mere 2K closer than the nearest opponent (still a good 40K off target, but who´s counting?) . One of our first trios champions, @Vitamin R , Congratulations!


----------



## RapShepard

1.24 million .46 demo


----------



## yeahright2

1.11 Million


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.16
Edited: Rampage: 725k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite: 1.22

Rampage: 612


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 1.06m

Rampage: 625k


----------



## cai1981

Dynamite will be going head to head with a baseball "one and done playoff" game tonight featuring 2 very popular teams. The official playoffs will be in full swing on Friday which will affect the steadily falling Rampage. So, my predictions are:

Dynamite: 875k

Rampage: 590k


----------



## La Parka

This thread could use a pin.

999k for dynamite


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> *This thread could use a pin.*
> 
> 999k for dynamite


I´ve been advocating for that for a loong time, but stopped since it apparently didn´t lead anywhere *(the game has been running for 7 months now)*, but apparently some people think it´s more important to pin AEW Dark and Elevation @Firefromthegods @Catalanotto


----------



## Prosper

La Parka said:


> This thread could use a pin.
> 
> 999k for dynamite





yeahright2 said:


> I´ve been advocating for that for a loong time, but stopped since it apparently didn´t lead anywhere *(the game has been running for 7 months now)*, but apparently some people think it´s more important to pin AEW Dark and Elevation @Firefromthegods @Catalanotto


Get rid of the Elevation and Jim Cornette threads and pin this one. Both are completely un-necessary.

But as far as my guess:

1.23 for Dynamite
700K for Rampage


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite anniversary tonight, 10/6.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Pinned to the top, guys


----------



## yeahright2

Catalanotto said:


> Pinned to the top, guys


Cool. Thanks 
BTW. we´re closed for tonight


----------



## One Shed

yeahright2 said:


> Cool. Thanks
> BTW. we´re closed for tonight


You jobbed out Cornette for this spot. I will never forgive you.


----------



## yeahright2

Two Sheds said:


> You jobbed out Cornette for this spot. I will never forgive you.


Well, They should have removed Dark imo.
And Cornette doesn´t mind doing a job for a good guy


----------



## Prized Fighter

@yeahright2 For transparency, I edited my Rampage number after seeing the card.


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> @yeahright2 For transparency, I edited my Rampage number after seeing the card.


Noted  . But going forward, I´d actually prefer you just made a new post (saves me from browsing through older posts)

We have Dynamite ratings. Again over 1 million, but a drop compared to last week, and the week before that. So they stick to their pattern.


RapShepard1.24 million .46 demoyeahright21.11 MillionPrized FighterDynamite: 1.16LifeInCattleClassDynamite: 1.22[B]3venflow[/B]*Dynamite: 1.06m*cai1981Dynamite: 875kLa Parka999k for dynamiteProsper1.23 for DynamiteNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite anniversary tonight, 10/6.

*Actual viewership for October 6th edition of Dynamite:1,053,000 (18-49: 0.37)*

Which means we have a winner. Congratulations @3venflow , you´re back on top 
Remember, there´s Rampage Friday (some say it´s a solid card) and otherwise, thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## La Parka

300k for rampage


----------



## yeahright2

La Parka said:


> 300k for rampage


ouch.. What happens Friday since you predict that low?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now that the game is pinned, you have to take it to the next level

i demand a league table!


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Now that the game is pinned, you have to take it to the next level
> 
> i demand a league table!


I´m not into sports, so I have no idea what a league table is?


----------



## Prized Fighter

yeahright2 said:


> I´m not into sports, so I have no idea what a league table is?


I could be wrong, but I think he means tracking a full season worth of predictions. Basically track and see who has the most wins. Maybe start it in January and track it for a full year. That way someone can call themselves the AEW Ratings Prediction Champion in their sig of something.


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> I could be wrong, but I think he means tracking a full season worth of predictions. Basically track and see who has the most wins. Maybe start it in January and track it for a full year. That way someone can call themselves the AEW Ratings Prediction Champion in their sig of something.


Oh, well, that should be fairly easy since I have it in a spreadsheet 

Oh yeah.. I forgot.. This is closed for tonight


----------



## Prized Fighter

Rampage: 550,000 - This is a tough call. FS1 is in 10 million less homes then TNT, but the half hour competition could still hurt AEW. 

Sat night Dynamite: 875,000

Anything over 900k would be a huge win. Different night, in a not so desirable time slot against heavy college football competition. They could get less then 800k and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Erik.

Fuck it, why not ey?

Rampage: 505,000
Saturday Night Dynamite: 845,000


----------



## RapShepard

Saturday Night Dynamite. 1.02 million .42 demo


----------



## theclaymorekick

Rampage: 535,000
Saturday Night Dynamite: 882,000


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in.. Not great.

Prized FighterRampage: 725kLifeInCattleClassRampage: 6123venflowRampage: 625kcai1981Rampage: 590kLa Parka300k for rampageProsper700K for Rampage

*Actual ratings for Friday October 8th of AEW Rampage: 502,000 (18-49: 0.17)*

I laughed when I saw @La Parka predicted 300K, but he was actually only 200K off. Compare that to the Punk debut show.. 
Anyway, there´s only one winner, and this week it´s @cai1981 . Congratulations!

Remember, there´s Dynamite SATURDAY, and Rampage Friday as usual


----------



## cai1981

yeahright2 said:


> Rampage ratings are in.. Not great.
> 
> Prized FighterRampage: 725kLifeInCattleClassRampage: 6123venflowRampage: 625kcai1981Rampage: 590kLa Parka300k for rampageProsper700K for Rampage
> 
> *Actual ratings for Friday October 8th of AEW Rampage: 502,000 (18-49: 0.17)*
> 
> I laughed when I saw @La Parka predicted 300K, but he was actually only 200K off. Compare that to the Punk debut show..
> Anyway, there´s only one winner, and this week it´s @cai1981 . Congratulations!
> 
> Remember, there´s Dynamite SATURDAY, and Rampage Friday as usual


I expected the decline to be steep, but not that steep. This week however is a different story with Rampage going head to head with the last half hour of Smackdown and the MLB playoffs in full swing. 

This weekend:

Rampage: 490k

SATURDAY Dynamite: 700k


----------



## La Parka

Rampage 666k

Dynamite 959k


----------



## 3venflow

Tough competition and shifted timeslots have me going with pessimistic ratings this week:

Dynamite: 898,000
Rampage: 497,000


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*480k for Rampage. Garbage card, especially in comparison to what they're up against.*


----------



## yeahright2

Since they´re not on tonight, I´m gonna make my prediction today
791K


----------



## omaroo

I think both Rampage and dynamite will suffer this week especially the latter.

525k for Rampage

795k for dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite - 850k
Rampage - 650k


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 750k
Rampage 450k

hopefully i am way off


----------



## yeahright2

Hey @LifeInCattleClass since it´s related to ratings, if you want to play your dare game about whether or not AEW will beat Smackdown this friday, you´re welcome to do it in here. 
I won´t participate in a dare, but I will say AEW will *NOT *beat Smackdown.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Hey @LifeInCattleClass since it´s related to ratings, if you want to play your dare game about whether or not AEW will beat Smackdown this friday, you´re welcome to do it in here.
> I won´t participate in a dare, but I will say AEW will *NOT *beat Smackdown.


lol - there is no way rampage beats smackdown - its a fools bet 

even if you only compare the half hour overrun with the first half hour of rampage - smackdown will win


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - there is no way rampage beats smackdown - its a fools bet
> 
> even if you only compare the half hour overrun with the first half hour of rampage - smackdown will win


Well, TK seems convinced


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Well, TK seems convinced


TK is playing his part, trying to pop a rating

its just the job and IMO he’s good at promoting. Everybody is talking about Rampage now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448691557234790402


----------



## Prized Fighter

yeahright2 said:


> Well, TK seems convinced


Obviously, Rampage won't beat SD and Tony is wrong there. He could say Dynamite is going to beat SD for the week and that is possible. Granted that is a different night comparison and not a real win. The last two times SD was on FS1 they had 880K and 1.01M ratings. That is attainable.


----------



## cai1981

The overnight numbers are in:

RAMPAGE: 549k

*Final numbers will bring it close to or a tad over 600k when final numbers are tallied.


THE "BUY IN": 98k LIVE VIEWERS (no typo: <100k, not <1M to be clear) 

* Numbers are growing and just reached 625k almost a full day later. 


Since Khan promised victory, it should be noted:


WWE SMACKDOWN: 793k

*On FS1 and not FOX which decreased availability to viewers. FS1 is so in far less homes tham TNT

* Numbers should exceed 800k after final numbers are tallied


----------



## cai1981

cai1981 said:


> The overnight numbers are in:
> 
> RAMPAGE: 549k
> 
> *Final numbers will bring it close to or a tad over 600k when final numbers are tallied.
> 
> 
> THE "BUY IN": 98k LIVE VIEWERS (no typo: <100k, not <1M to be clear)
> 
> * Numbers are growing and just reached 625k almost a full day later.
> 
> 
> Since Khan promised victory, it should be noted:
> 
> 
> WWE SMACKDOWN: 793k
> 
> *On FS1 and not FOX which decreased availability to viewers. FS1 is so in far less homes tham TNT
> 
> * Numbers should exceed 800k after final numbers are tallied


Just found out Smackdown was simulcast on MyNetwork TV in New York and Chicago (I live in the NY area and wasn't aware of that). So, the total Smackdown numbers will be higher and more than likely over a million when all is tallied. 

It is not far fetched that the #1 and #3 markets gave them at least 200k-300k extra total viewers. 

Any way you slice it, Smackdown won the night. Khan has talent and a pathway to make AEW great. He needs to keep his mouth and his eyes on his own product as he is not ready for WWE yet.


----------



## yeahright2

Oh yeah.. Dynamite is on. That means I´m closing this for tonight.


----------



## yeahright2

There´s Rampage ratings. Not good numbers, but at least they were better than last friday

Prized FighterRampage: 550,000Erik.Rampage: 505,000theclaymorekickRampage: 535,000cai1981Rampage: 490kLa ParkaRampage 666k3venflowRampage: 497,000The Legit DMD480k for Rampage.omaroo525k for RampageLifeInCattleClassRampage - 650kDaveRARampage 450k
*Actual ratings for Friday night Rampage (aka the Friday night wars): 578K (tied in 18-49 demo (0.24) )*

Not many were too optimistic and rightfully so. But @Prized Fighter won by getting only 28K off target. Congratulations!

As soon as there´s Dynamite ratings (tomorrow?) I´ll make a list for that as well


----------



## yeahright2

Okay.. Sorry for the delay, the ratings for Dynamite somehow got lost in the Rampage discussion.
Anyway, going to a Saturday hurt them as expected.

Prized FighterSat night Dynamite: 875,000Erik.Saturday Night Dynamite: 845,000RapShepardSaturday Night Dynamite. 1.02 million .42 demotheclaymorekickSaturday Night Dynamite: 882,000cai1981Dynamite (Saturday): 700kLa ParkaDynamite 959k3venflowDynamite: 894,000yeahright2791Komaroo795k for dynamiteLifeInCattleClassDynamite - 850k*DaveRA**Dynamite 750k*
*Actual viewership for Saturday 16. October edition of Dynamite: 727K (18-49; 0.27)*

Which means @DaveRA took the win this week. Congratulations!
Thanks for playing everyone. Remember Dynamite this week is also on a different day (well, obviously, since there was no Dynamite yesterday)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rampage - 520 (cause taped)

Dynamite - 750k


----------



## thorn123

I am feeling an upward trend
Rampage - 575K
Dynamite - 850K


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite:727K


----------



## yeahright2

Only 3 players so far. Come on people!


----------



## Gn1212

Rampage - 600K
Dynamite - 750K


----------



## 3venflow

Rampage - 566,000
Dynamite - 767,000


----------



## Prosper

Rampage - 601,000
Dynamite - 799,000


----------



## Prized Fighter

Rampage: 596,000
Dynamite: 805,000


----------



## yeahright2

Better close this for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Better close this for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

We have results for both Fridays Rampage and Saturdays Dynamite.
Neither show did impressive numbers, and the players knew it - Still, we were way too optimistic about Dynamite.


*LifeInCattleClass**Rampage - 520 (cause taped)*Dynamite - 750kDaveRARampage - 575KDynamite - 850K*yeahright2**Dynamite:727K*Gn1212Rampage - 600KDynamite - 750K3venflowRampage - 566,000Dynamite - 767,000ProsperRampage - 601,000Dynamite - 799,000Prized FighterRampage: 596,000Dynamite: 805,000

Actual ratings, Friday night Rampage: Viewership: 533,000 (18-49: 0.22)
Actual ratings, Saturday night Dynamite: Viewership: 575,000 (18-49: 0.22)
Interesting to see they get the same demo for both nights.

Anyway, the winner of Rampage prediction - @LifeInCattleClass , the unbearable optimist , was only 13K off target.
And Saturday Dynamite.. Once again, @yeahright2 , with "only" around 150K off target. Congratulations to us ! 

Thanks for playing everyone, We´ll do it again tomorrow (Dynamite is back on their regular slot, right?), and of course there´s Rampage this Friday.


----------



## PavelGaborik

_this week :

853k (Dynamite)

534k(Rampage)_


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is dynamite against some big baseball thing, right?

but the west coast thing is also kicking in, which people say is good?

950k dynamote
545k rampage


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Is dynamite against some big baseball thing, right?
> 
> but the west coast thing is also kicking in, which people say is good?
> 
> 950k dynamote
> 545k rampage


I have no idea how the coast to coast thing will influence ratings.. And sports? Baseball is the thing with the small ball and the bat, right?


----------



## RapShepard

1.02 million .36 demo


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 984k
Rampage: 658k


----------



## 3venflow

Dunno what sort of competition there is tomorrow. Dynamite will go back up in its normal timeslot, but to what number?

I'll say:

Dynamite: 971,000
Rampage: 562,000


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Dunno what sort of competition there is tomorrow. Dynamite will go back up in its normal timeslot, but to what number?
> 
> I'll say:
> 
> Dynamite: 971,000
> Rampage: 562,000


The world series. 

900k+ would be considered a good number in my opinion.


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite; 927K


----------



## cai1981

Dynamite (Wed): 800k

*World Series, NBA Basketball (national and local broadcasts) and the live airing in the West will hurt. That is why Mr. 500k, CM Punk is on Dynamite this week.

Rampage (Fri.): 450k

*Head to head with the World Series in progress.


----------



## La Parka

757k for dynamite 

400k for rampage


----------



## Dr. Middy

1.05 mil for Dynamite (I don't think the World Series is gonna be as big of an impact as neither team is big market)

500 K for Rampage


----------



## yeahright2

Closed for tonight


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite Ratings are in. Punk wrestling on Dynamite for the first time, and they didn´t crack 1 million.. Well, most of us had guessed that already

PavelGaborik853k (Dynamite)[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*950k dynamote*RapShepard1.02 million .36 demoPrized FighterDynamite: 984k3venflowDynamite: 971,000yeahright2Dynamite; 927Kcai1981Dynamite (Wed): 800kLa Parka757k for dynamiteDr. Middy1.05 mil for Dynamite 
*Actual viewership for Dynamite 27 October: 941,000 (18-49: 0.40)*

I almost hate to do it, but once again @LifeInCattleClass takes the win. Congratulations to you! 
Thanks for playing everyone. Remember there´s Rampage Friday, and Dynamite again next week!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Dynamite Ratings are in. Punk wrestling on Dynamite for the first time, and they didn´t crack 1 million.. Well, most of us had guessed that already
> 
> PavelGaborik853k (Dynamite)[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*950k dynamote*RapShepard1.02 million .36 demoPrized FighterDynamite: 984k3venflowDynamite: 971,000yeahright2Dynamite; 927Kcai1981Dynamite (Wed): 800kLa Parka757k for dynamiteDr. Middy1.05 mil for Dynamite
> *Actual viewership for Dynamite 27 October: 941,000 (18-49: 0.40)*
> 
> I almost hate to do it, but once again @LifeInCattleClass takes the win. Congratulations to you!
> Thanks for playing everyone. Remember there´s Rampage Friday, and Dynamite again next week!


you should never hate it when the best man wins


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you should never hate it when the best man wins


Ha. The unbearable optimist strikes again!

fyi.. I´m working on that leader board you asked for a few weeks ago.


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you should never hate it when *the best man* wins


Oh no! @LifeInCattleClass is going with the Miro gamer gimmick.


----------



## yeahright2

I´ve made a scoreboard for the people who have participated in this game for the last 7 months (!).. It´s nothing fancy, it just shows how many times you´ve won
Gotta say, I´m surprised by who´s leading -it was NOT the user I thought it was. anyone care to make a guess BEFORE hitting the spoilers buttons?



Spoiler: Dynamite Winners




Dynamite3venflow3​Chan Hung2​CovidFan1​Cube21​DaveRA1​LifeInCattleClass4​NamelessJobber1​omaroo1Prized Fighter1​Prosper1*RapShepard**6*​Shock Street2​taker_20041​TD Stinger1​The Icon1The Legit DMD1​The Wood1​Two Sheds1​Vitamin R1Wolf Mark2​WrestleFAQ1​Wrestlingfan19771​yeahright22​






Spoiler: Rampage winners




Prosper1*3venflow**3*cai19811LifeInCattleClass1​Pentagon Senior1​Prized Fighter2​Vitamin R1




@RapShepard ,@LifeInCattleClass ,@3venflow ,@Chan Hung,@Prized Fighter and whomever I´ve forgotten (tell your friends). Some of you might find this interesting.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Good work @yeahright2. I am coming for that Rampage title.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve made a scoreboard for the people who have participated in this game for the last 7 months (!).. It´s nothing fancy, it just shows how many times you´ve won
> Gotta say, I´m surprised by who´s leading -it was NOT the user I thought it was. anyone care to make a guess BEFORE hitting the spoilers buttons?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dynamite Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamite3venflow3​Chan Hung​2​CovidFan1​Cube21​DaveRA1​LifeInCattleClass​4​NamelessJobber​1​omaroo1Prized Fighter​1​Prosper1*RapShepard*​*6*​Shock Street​2​taker_2004​1​TD Stinger​1​The Icon1The Legit DMD​1​The Wood​1​Two Sheds​1​Vitamin R1Wolf Mark​2​WrestleFAQ​1​Wrestlingfan1977​1​yeahright2​2​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rampage winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosper1*3venflow**3*cai19811LifeInCattleClass​1​Pentagon Senior​1​Prized Fighter​2​Vitamin R1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RapShepard ,@LifeInCattleClass ,@3venflow ,@Chan Hung,@Prized Fighter and whomever I´ve forgotten (tell your friends). Some of you might find this interesting.


not shocked at all - both dudes know their stuff

ps> great work on this


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> not shocked at all - both dudes know their stuff
> 
> ps> great work on this


They do, but the top spot with most wins somehow got under my radar -I thought it at least would be a draw around 4 wins or something

Now that I have this thing, it´ll be updated monthly


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in. They´re up. I think this is the best they can hope for with this show.

PavelGaborik534k(Rampage)LifeInCattleClass545k rampage[B]Prized Fighter[/B]*Rampage: 658k*3venflowRampage: 562,000cai1981Rampage (Fri.): 450kLa Parka400k for rampageDr. Middy500 K for Rampage

Viewership for October 29th of AEW Rampage: 626K (18-49: 0.29)
@Prized Fighter took this one. The only person to predict above 600K. Congratulations!


----------



## La Parka

666k for rampage and 956k for dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, there is no world series game Wednesday?

1.2m Dynamite
650k Rampage


----------



## thorn123

975k dynamite
575k rampage


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite 927K


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *So, there is no world series game Wednesday?*
> 
> 1.2m Dynamite
> 650k Rampage


Depends if Atlanta or Houston wins tonight. If Atlanta wins, then it is over, but if Houston wins, then game 7 is tomorrow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Depends if Atlanta or Houston wins tonight. If Atlanta wins, then it is over, but if Houston wins, then game 7 is tomorrow.


i thought I saw if there was a game 7 it is scheduled for Thursday

dammit - well... I'm not changing now!

(ahhh... it was displaying in my local time - thursday at 2 in the morning... same time as Dynamite 🤦‍♂️ )


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 1.01m
Rampage: 550,000


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So no world series - that is good


----------



## RapShepard

1,137,005 viewers

.43 demo


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.05m
Rampage: 645k


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dynamite: 1.02 million
Rampage: 611k


----------



## yeahright2

Closing


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in already. They took a hit this week compared to last time they were on their regular timeslot


La Parka956k for dynamiteLifeInCattleClass1.2m DynamiteDaveRA975k dynamite[B]yeahright2[/B]*Dynamite 927K*3venflowDynamite: 1.01mRapShepard1,137,005 viewersPrized FighterDynamite: 1.05mEl HammerstoneDynamite: 1.02 million
*Actual viewership for Wednesday November 3rd episode of AEW Dynamite:878,000 (18-49: 0.32)*

Which means I take the win this week! Congratulations to ME 
Thanks for playing everyone, remember there´s Rampage Friday, and of course there´s Dynamite next week.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Rampage: 600K (this Friday)

Dynamite: 823K (next weeks)


----------



## yeahright2

GNKenny said:


> Dynamite: 823K
> Rampage: 600K


Rampage this friday, or next week?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

yeahright2 said:


> Rampage this friday, or next week?


woops. This Friday


----------



## yeahright2

AEW Rampage ratings are in. A small drop, but not much


La Parka666k for rampageLifeInCattleClass650k RampageDaveRA575k rampage3venflowRampage: 550,000Prized FighterRampage: 645kEl HammerstoneRampage: 611k[B]GNKenny[/B]*Rampage: 600K (this Friday)*
*
Actual viewership for AEW Rampage Friday November 5th: 599,000 total viewers P18-49 rating: 0.22*

Which means @GNKenny is the winner, with only 1K off target. Congratulations to you, you get to brag for a week!


----------



## yeahright2

977K


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1.1m dynamite

620k rampage


----------



## Prized Fighter

I learned my lesson last week. The time switch on the west coast hurt the Dynamite viewership. 

Dynamite: 905k

Rampage: 575k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I learned my lesson last week. The time switch on the west coast hurt the Dynamite viewership.
> 
> Dynamite: 905k
> 
> Rampage: 575k


i’m hoping people are getting used to it and rushing home or something


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m hoping people are getting used to it and rushing home or something


wrestling fans doesn´t like change


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> wrestling fans doesn´t like change


lol, too true


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Dynamite: 823K
Rampage: 580K


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite - 996k
Rampage - 572k


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite - 850K
Rampage - 545K


----------



## RapShepard

1.1 million .42 demo


----------



## yeahright2

I forgot to close this one.. But better late than never


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings for Dynamite are in. Another number below 1 Million.. Could be better for a go home show.

yeahright2977KLifeInCattleClass1.1m dynamite[B]Prized Fighter[/B]*Dynamite: 905k*GNKennyDynamite: 823K3venflowDynamite - 996kDaveRADynamite - 850KRapShepard1.1 million .42 demo
*
Actual viewership for AEW Dynamite Wednesday November 11th: 913,000 ( P18-49 rating: 0.34)*

Which means the one who wins this week is - @Prized Fighter . Congratulations to you! You came pretty close.

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! And remember, there´s Rampage this Friday as a go-home, last minute show.


----------



## yeahright2

closed


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in. Not good for a go-home show, but at least they´re still above 500K so it´s not a complete bust.


LifeInCattleClass620k rampagePrized FighterRampage: 575kGNKennyRampage: 580K3venflowRampage - 572k[B]DaveRA[/B]*Rampage - 545K*
*Actual viewership for AEW Rampage November 12th: 515,000 ( P18-49 rating: 0.20)*

I think this is their second lowest number for Rampage yet? Anyway, the win goes to @DaveRA , congratulations! 
Thanks for playing everyone. Remember, there´s Dynamite this wednesday - Full Gear fallout, could be interesting.
And of course, Rampage on Friday.


----------



## yeahright2

977K


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 989k
Rampage: 551k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite - 1.1m
Rampage - 565k


----------



## Erik.

Considering they pretty much have no west side, ill go with :

Dynamite - 880k
Rampage - 500k


----------



## Dr. Middy

Haven't done this in a hot minute!

Dynamite: 1.1 mil (forgot it was post PPV!)
Rampage: 565K


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 966K
Rampage: 595K


----------



## La Parka

1 mill for dynamite. It's back to caring about the ratings for the dub 

420k for rampage


----------



## Gn1212

Can see Dynamite going up again. Rampage will stay the same.

Dynamite: 0.4
Rampage: 0.2


----------



## VGK

Let me get in on this:

Dynamite: 980k
Rampage: 555k


----------



## yeahright2

Gn1212 said:


> Can see Dynamite going up again. Rampage will stay the same.
> 
> Dynamite: 0.4
> Rampage: 0.2


You´re doing demos? That´s only part of the game.. We need total viewership numbers


----------



## CovidFan

1.095m

Being optimistic


----------



## Prosper

Going with 1.08 million for Dynamite and 558K for Rampage this week.


----------



## Gn1212

yeahright2 said:


> You´re doing demos? That´s only part of the game.. We need total viewership numbers


Well, they're not as important nowadays. 
But if it helps: 
Dynamite: 1m
Rampage: 525k


----------



## NamelessJobber

Hello 😁 

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite on 11/17/21 

537,369 - prediction for Rampage on 11/19/21


----------



## yeahright2

Closed


----------



## La Parka

VGK said:


> Let me get in on this:
> 
> Dynamite: 980k
> Rampage: 555k


fuck the knights


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. Another number below 1 million.. I don´t know if it´s good or bad, considering it was a PPV fallout.

yeahright2977K3venflowDynamite: 989kLifeInCattleClassDynamite - 1.1mErik.Dynamite - 880kDr. MiddyDynamite: 1.1 mil (forgot it was post PPV!)Prized FighterDynamite: 966KLa Parka1 mill for dynamite.[B]VGK[/B]*Dynamite: 980k*CovidFan1.095mProsper1.08 million for DynamiteGn1212Dynamite: 1mNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite on 11/17/21

*Actual viewership for Wednesday November 17. episode of AEW Dynamite;984,000 total viewers, (18-49:0.37)*

Which means the new guy wins this week! Congratulations @VGK You get to brag for a week 
Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## yeahright2

closed


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in - Up from last week. Billy Gunn draws the audience 

3venflowRampage: 551kLifeInCattleClassRampage - 565kErik.Rampage - 500kDr. MiddyRampage: 565KPrized FighterRampage: 595KLa Parka420k for rampageVGKRampage: 555k[B]Prosper[/B]*558K for Rampage*Gn1212Rampage: 525k
Actual viewership for Friday November 19th episode of AEW Rampage: 556,000 (18-49: 0.22)
Everyone was pretty close -Rampage core audience seems to be between 5-600K. But there can only be one winner.
It should be @VGK, he was only 1K from the correct number, but apparently that was an alt account, so the win goes to @Prosper with 558K Congratulations! (if they let VGK come back, I´m retracting your win)

Thanks for playing everyone. Remember Dynamite is on tomorrow!


----------



## 3venflow

For this week:

Dynamite: 819,000
Rampage: 537,000


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite: 875k
Rampage: 515k


----------



## yeahright2

If you two go that low, I´m gonna have to go 805K. Is it a bad card or something?


----------



## thorn123

yeahright2 said:


> If you two go that low, I´m gonna have to go 805K. Is it a bad card or something?


keep expectations low and be pleasantly surprised - thats my motto... 😉


----------



## 3venflow

yeahright2 said:


> If you two go that low, I´m gonna have to go 805K. Is it a bad card or something?


No it's Thanksgiving, their ratings dropped by 100-200k in '19 and '20 for the Thanksgiving show.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> No it's Thanksgiving, their ratings dropped by 100-200k in '19 and '20 for the Thanksgiving show.


Good memory you have. I didn´t even realize that.


----------



## Prized Fighter

yeahright2 said:


> Good memory you have. I didn´t even realize that.


More specifically Wednesday is the day before Thanksgiving, commonly referred to as the biggest bar night of the year.


----------



## La Parka

760k for dynamite and 420k for rampage


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 825K

Rampage: 475K


----------



## Erik.

Dynamite - 845k
Rampage - 525k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Oh shit - forgot

thanksgiving, right?

850k dynamite
500k rampage

gonna be a slaughter


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite on 11/24/21 

537,369 - prediction for Rampage on 11/26/21


----------



## yeahright2

Closed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Next Dynamite - 950k
Rampage - 520k


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. So now we have both Dynamite and Rampage ratings. 
Dynamite did well for a Thanksgiving episode. But Rampage took a hit.. It was the lowest yet.. OR as Meltzer would say; least best. 

3venflowDynamite: 819,000Rampage: 537,000[B]DaveRA[/B]*Dynamite: 875k*Rampage: 515kyeahright2805K[B]La Parka[/B]760k for dynamite*420k for rampage*Prized FighterDynamite: 825KRampage: 475KErik.Dynamite - 845kRampage - 525kLifeInCattleClass850k dynamite500k rampageNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite on 11/24/21537,369 - prediction for Rampage on 11/26/21

*Actual viewership for Wednesday November 24th edition of AEW Dynamite; 898K (P18-49:0.31)*
Almost all of us expected lower, but @DaveRA won that one. Congrats to him 

And as for Rampage...
*Actual viewership for Friday November 26th edition of AEW Rampage; 431K (P18-49:0.18)*
This one was a bit of an "ouch", but one person had it spotted.. @La Parka won this. Congratulations to him as well 

Thanks For playing everyone, we´ll do it again tomorrow!


----------



## yeahright2

Okay. As promised, an updated scoreboard with most wins in this game:


Spoiler: AEW Dynamite Standings




3venflow3Chan Hung​2​CovidFan1Cube21DaveRA2LifeInCattleClass​4​NamelessJobber​1​omaroo1Prized Fighter​2​Prosper1*RapShepard*​*6*​Shock Street​2​taker_2004​1​TD Stinger​1​The Icon1The Legit DMD​1​The Wood​1​Two Sheds​1​Vitamin R1Wolf Mark​2​WrestleFAQ​1​Wrestlingfan1977​1​yeahright2​3​VGK1
Yep. @RapShepard is still in the lead





Spoiler: AEW Rampage standings




Prosper23venflow3cai19811LifeInCattleClass​1​Pentagon Senior​1​Prized Fighter​3​Vitamin R1GNKenny1DaveRA1La Parka1
There´s a tie here between @3venflow and @Prized Fighter . Tag team champs?



Keep it up guys


----------



## La Parka

880k for dynamite and 420k for rampage


----------



## thorn123

915k dynamite
445k rampage


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 977,000
Rampage: 515,000


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite

537,369 - prediction for Rampage


----------



## yeahright2

901K


----------



## yeahright2

closed


----------



## yeahright2

We have Dynamite ratings. They took another hit this week.. Something needs to be done.


LifeInCattleClassNext Dynamite - 950k[B]La Parka[/B]*880k for dynamite*DaveRA915k dynamite3venflowDynamite: 977,000NamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamiteyeahright2901K

*Actual viewership for December 1st edition of AEW Dynamite:861K (P18-49 rating: 0.31)*

Bryan, Punk, Sting and Cody.. And still.
Anyway, none of us expected it to be that low, but one came closer than the rest of us. Congratulations @La Parka with your first Dynamite prediction win 

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in. Better than last week, but not great

LifeInCattleClassRampage - 520kLa Parka420k for rampageDaveRA445k rampage[B]3venflow[/B]*Rampage: 515,000*NamelessJobber537,369 - prediction for Rampage

*Actual viewership for December 3rd edition of AEW Rampage: 499,000 (18-49: 0.18)*

Not too many players last week  , but @3venflow came pretty close -good track record, congratulations! 
Don´t forget Dynamite this Wednesday


----------



## La Parka

810k for dynamite 

454k for rampage


----------



## 3venflow

This week, I'll go 932k for Dynamite and a tentative 480k for Rampage (since there's no card yet).


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite

537,369 - prediction for Rampage


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

920k Dynamite
512k Rampage


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 915k
Rampage: 502k


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 985k
Rampage 505k


----------



## yeahright2

901K


----------



## Dr. Middy

895K for Dynamite

475K for Rampage


----------



## yeahright2

Closed


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. A minuscule increase from last week.. 

La Parka810k for dynamite3venflow932k for DynamiteNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for DynamiteLifeInCattleClass920k DynamitePrized FighterDynamite: 915kDaveRADynamite 985kyeahright2901K[B]Dr. Middy[/B]*895K for Dynamite*

*Actual viewership for Wednesday December 8th of AEW Dynamite: 872,000 (18-49: 0.33)*
And we have a new winner. Congratulations @Dr. Middy , you came closest with your 895K

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week! Also, remember there´s Rampage this Friday.


----------



## NamelessJobber

@yeahright2 can I please change my Rampage prediction to 5,377,369 for tonight since HOOK is making his debut?


----------



## yeahright2

NamelessJobber said:


> @yeahright2 can I please change my Rampage prediction to 5,377,369 for tonight since HOOK is making his debut?


No problem


----------



## yeahright2

I forgot Rampage was on, so this is closed for tonight


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

925k dynamite

500k rampage


----------



## yeahright2

We have Rampage ratings

La Parka454k for rampage3venflow480k for RampageNamelessJobber 5,377,369 - prediction for RampageLifeInCattleClass512k Rampage[B]Prized Fighter[/B]*Rampage: 502k*DaveRARampage 505kDr. Middy475K for Rampage

*Actual ratings for Friday December 10th edition of AEW Rampage:503,000 (18-49: 0.18)*
Quite a few came close this week, but @Prized Fighter was only 1K off target. Congratulations!

Thanks for playing everyone, let´s do it again this Wednesday at "Winter is coming" 
I believe @LifeInCattleClass is running his own prediction game for the event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just match winner predictions


----------



## yeahright2

Big show coming up..
915K


----------



## La Parka

1 million for dynamite 

420k for rampage


----------



## Prosper

988K for Winter Is Coming. 524K for Rampage.


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - prediction for Dynamite

537,369 - prediction for Rampage


----------



## 3venflow

Don't think they will hit 1m viewers again until TBS/west coast change, but if any show before the move has a chance it's this one.

Dynamite - 978,000
Rampage - 491,000

Always hard to predict Rampage without a card.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 905k
Rampage: 496k


----------



## Erik.

Dynamite - 910k
Rampage - 475k

Bloody West Coast.


----------



## yeahright2

3venflow said:


> Don't think they will hit 1m viewers again until TBS/west coast change, but if any show before the move has a chance it's this one.
> 
> Dynamite - 978,000
> Rampage - 491,000
> 
> Always hard to predict Rampage without a card.


You know you can wait until Friday with the Rampage prediction, and you can even change this one if you want


----------



## CovidFan

1.01m


----------



## thorn123

dynamite 1 030 000
rampage 545 000


----------



## yeahright2

Closed


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in. It´s up.. But ouch, not that good a number.

[B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*925k dynamite*yeahright2915KLa Parka1 million for dynamiteProsper988K for Winter Is ComingNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite3venflowDynamite - 978,000Prized FighterDynamite: 905kErik.Dynamite - 910kCovidFan1.01mthorn123dynamite 1 030 000

*Actual viewership for AEW "Winter is coming" December 15th episode of AEW Dynamite:948K (18-49:0.31)*

Everybody was above 900K, but once again the unbearable optimist took the win. Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass , you came closest with "only" 23K off target.
@RapShepard might be in danger of losing his #1 spot here..

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week.. And of course there´s Rampage this Friday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in. It´s up.. But ouch, not that good a number.
> 
> [B]LifeInCattleClass[/B]*925k dynamite*yeahright2915KLa Parka1 million for dynamiteProsper988K for Winter Is ComingNamelessJobber997,524 - prediction for Dynamite3venflowDynamite - 978,000Prized FighterDynamite: 905kErik.Dynamite - 910kCovidFan1.01mthorn123dynamite 1 030 000
> 
> *Actual viewership for AEW "Winter is coming" December 15th episode of AEW Dynamite:948K (18-49:0.31)*
> 
> Everybody was above 900K, but once again the unbearable optimist took the win. Congratulations @LifeInCattleClass , you came closest with "only" 23K off target.
> @RapShepard might be in danger of losing his #1 spot here..
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week.. And of course there´s Rampage this Friday.


yay! King shepard suck my nutsack (or similar trash talk)


----------



## yeahright2

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

955k Dynamite
620k Rampage


----------



## La Parka

700k for dynamite 

420k for rampage


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 955k Dynamite
> 620k Rampage


620? Do you know something you´d like to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> 620? Do you know something you´d like to share with the rest of the class?


taking a chance - its airing 9 in the evening

now, i know its Christmas eve, but a 9 o clock start should make a difference

taking a chance basically


----------



## 3venflow

Did my research and the previous two Christmas Dynamites dropped quite sharply from the week before, so with that in mind:

Dynamite: 812,000
Rampage: 520,000

I also think Rampage could benefit from being in a better timeslot, but do people want to watch rasslin' on Xmas Day?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Did my research and the previous two Christmas Dynamites dropped quite sharply from the week before, so with that in mind:
> 
> Dynamite: 812,000
> Rampage: 520,000
> 
> I also think Rampage could benefit from being in a better timeslot, but do people want to watch rasslin' on Xmas Day?


its Christmas eve though - everybody at home, rampage at 9

can draw ok?


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its Christmas eve though - everybody at home, rampage at 9
> 
> can draw ok?


Rampage? It's on Saturday this week, so Christmas Day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473009557156814852
Not really sure what Xmas Day viewing habits are like in the USA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Rampage? It's on Saturday this week, so Christmas Day.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473009557156814852
> Not really sure what Xmas Day viewing habits are like in the USA.


Ahhhh

…

@yeahright2 

Rampage 555k plz


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in... I´m surprised.

LifeInCattleClass500k rampageLa Parka420k for rampageProsper524K for Rampage.NamelessJobber537,369 - prediction for Rampage3venflowRampage - 491,000Prized FighterRampage: 496kErik.Rampage - 475kthorn123*rampage 545 000*

*Actual viewership for December 17th edition of AEW Rampage: 571,000 (18-49: 0.23)*

If I´m not mistaken, a new player took the win this week. Congratulations @thorn123 , you came closest this week. 

Thanks for playing everyone, don´t forget Dynamite this Wednesday!


----------



## RapShepard

927k .3 demo


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 980k
rampage 525k


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 957k

Rampage: 475k


----------



## CovidFan

734k
No longer an optimistic number 

.29 demo ftl


----------



## NamelessJobber

798,369 - Dynamite 

411,963 - Rampage


----------



## yeahright2

879K


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite - 925K, 0.35 Demo

Rampage - 499K, 0.22 Demo


----------



## yeahright2

.


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite ratings are in. Above 1 Million.. Maybe people have vacation due to holidays.. Or staying at home due to Covid 
Anyway, nobody expected this.

LifeInCattleClass955k DynamiteLa Parka700k for dynamite3venflowDynamite: 812,000RapShepard927k .3 demo[B]thorn123[/B]*Dynamite 980k*Prized FighterDynamite: 957kCovidFan734kNamelessJobber798,369 - Dynamiteyeahright2879KProsperDynamite - 925K, 0.35 Demo
*
Actual viewership for December 22nd edition of AEW Dynamite:1,020,000 viewers (P18-49: 0.37)*
This means @thorn123 wins again. Congratulations!

Thanks for playing everyone, we´ll do it again next week!


----------



## yeahright2

I have a message for people playing this game -I´m not tagging all of you who ever participated, so if you´re forgotten, It´s not by intent.

Due to changes in my personal life, coming January I no longer have the time to watch AEW regulary when it´s aired, and this unfortunately affects my options to run this game.
Therefore, this coming Dynamite will be the last I´m running the game for.

I wanna thank al who participated, we had a good run -10 months for something that started as a dare with @Garty .. And didn´t devolve into a pro/con AEW.. I consider this a huge success 
If somebody wants to take over, be my guest -I´ll PM you the spreadsheet I use to determine winners. If nobody wants it, I suggest @Firefromthegods removes it from sticky WHEN we have determined the last winner.. And then maybe put the Cornette thread back as a sticky 

Once again, thank you to @RapShepard , @Prosper , @3venflow , @LifeInCattleClass , @La Parka , @NamelessJobber , @CovidFan and everybody else who kept this running in good fun.

And with a prediction of 914K I´m out


----------



## RapShepard

979k .32 demo 

Hopefully it's just a new job and nothing bad


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> 979k .32 demo
> 
> Hopefully it's just a new job and nothing bad


Oh, it´s just a job, it just affects when I´m awake, so nothing serious


----------



## Garty

yeahright2 said:


> I have a message for people playing this game -I´m not tagging all of you who ever participated, so if you´re forgotten, It´s not by intent.
> 
> Due to changes in my personal life, coming January I no longer have the time to watch AEW regulary when it´s aired, and this unfortunately affects my options to run this game.
> Therefore, this coming Dynamite will be the last I´m running the game for.
> 
> I wanna thank al who participated, we had a good run -10 months for something that started as a dare with @Garty .. And didn´t devolve into a pro/con AEW.. I consider this a huge success
> If somebody wants to take over, be my guest -I´ll PM you the spreadsheet I use to determine winners. If nobody wants it, I suggest @Firefromthegods removes it from sticky WHEN we have determined the last winner.. And then maybe put the Cornette thread back as a sticky
> 
> Once again, thank you to @RapShepard , @Prosper , @3venflow , @LifeInCattleClass , @La Parka , @NamelessJobber , @CovidFan and everybody else who kept this running in good fun.
> 
> And with a prediction of 914K I´m out


  "They like me... they really like me!!!" I'm honored that it was you and I that started this, but to be honest, I didn't exactly know that to be fact.  You'd think that I'd want to take the ball and run with it, but I'm not cut out for this stuff at all. Spreadsheets, lists, polls, etc. aren't my strong suit. I'm sure that someone will take this up.

With that said, I'll now be watching your posts like a hawk. Absolutely no opinions until you've watched an AEW program in full. No YouTube clips. No forum posts. No Twitter trends. Got it?! Not a single peep! 

For old times sake... 989,000 viewers and .32 in demo.

I'm not 100% sure that it's live (5PM - 7PM EST) on the west coast this week. Last week was a "bonus" because the NHL had cancelled all their games, so Dynamite ran in it's "old" 8PM - 10PM time slot. This coming Wednesday, I believe, the NHL hasn't scheduled any games again, so it's quite possible that it'll be 8PM - 10PM on the west coast this week. This will affect the rating no matter what time it's on and what time zone it's in.


----------



## yeahright2

Garty said:


> "They like me... they really like me!!!" I'm honored that it was you and I that started this, but to be honest, I didn't exactly know that to be fact.  You'd think that I'd want to take the ball and run with it, but I'm not cut out for this stuff at all. Spreadsheets, lists, polls, etc. aren't my strong suit. I'm sure that someone will take this up.
> 
> With that said, I'll now be watching your posts like a hawk. Absolutely no opinions until you've watched an AEW program in full. No YouTube clips. No forum posts. No Twitter trends. Got it?! Not a single peep!
> 
> For old times sake... 989,000 viewers and .32 in demo.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure that it's live (5PM - 7PM EST) on the west coast this week. Last week was a "bonus" because the NHL had cancelled all their games, so Dynamite ran in it's "old" 8PM - 10PM time slot. This coming Wednesday, I believe, the NHL hasn't scheduled any games again, so it's quite possible that it'll be 8PM - 10PM on the west coast this week. This will affect the rating no matter what time it's on and what time zone it's in.


I don´t do youtube or Twitter 
But I´ll still have opinions here on the forum -Just not specific things regarding an episode that I haven´t seen yet.



yeahright2 said:


> what do you say @Garty is All Elite
> You wanna change your prediction?





Garty said:


> Nope. Not for one second. 1.1million total viewers, 2nd place overall for the night, .40 in demo
> 
> And if I'm wrong, then my career of predicting ratings numbers, is done. I can only take so much bad news.





yeahright2 said:


> We should make a ratings prediction game.. The one who gets closest gets bragging rights for a week or something.
> I´m gonna go with 925.. I have no idea about place or demo.


For old times sakes, I´m quoting what started this.. Seems so long ago


----------



## Prized Fighter

If this is the end, then I am going out on a high.

Dynamite: 1.10M

Rampage: 750k


----------



## La Parka

3 million for dynamite 

420 for rampage


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmm - so hard to call end of year

is there a rampage?

if so, dynamite - 988k

rampage - 490k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> I have a message for people playing this game -I´m not tagging all of you who ever participated, so if you´re forgotten, It´s not by intent.
> 
> Due to changes in my personal life, coming January I no longer have the time to watch AEW regulary when it´s aired, and this unfortunately affects my options to run this game.
> Therefore, this coming Dynamite will be the last I´m running the game for.
> 
> I wanna thank al who participated, we had a good run -10 months for something that started as a dare with @Garty .. And didn´t devolve into a pro/con AEW.. I consider this a huge success
> If somebody wants to take over, be my guest -I´ll PM you the spreadsheet I use to determine winners. If nobody wants it, I suggest @Firefromthegods removes it from sticky WHEN we have determined the last winner.. And then maybe put the Cornette thread back as a sticky
> 
> Once again, thank you to @RapShepard , @Prosper , @3venflow , @LifeInCattleClass , @La Parka , @NamelessJobber , @CovidFan and everybody else who kept this running in good fun.
> 
> And with a prediction of 914K I´m out


awwww… no dude / so sorry to hear
\well, except if your changes are positive, then i am happy to hear


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> awwww… no dude / so sorry to hear
> \well, except if your changes are positive, then i am happy to hear


No worries, it´s just a change of my daily schedule. Real life has a way to interfere with your hobbies


----------



## 3venflow

It's been fun. My final prediction:

933,000, 0.32 demo


----------



## Prized Fighter

If no one else volunteers, I will be happy to keep this thread going. The weekly winners will be tracked, but I probably won't keep a full spreadsheet for the year.


----------



## yeahright2

Rampage ratings are in. I guess people were bored at christmas eve, because they did a good number


LifeInCattleClass555k RampageLa Parka420k for rampage3venflowRampage: 520,000thorn123rampage 525kPrized FighterRampage: 475kNamelessJobber411,963 - RampageProsperRampage - 499K, 0.22 Demo

*Actual viewership for Christmas eve edition of AEW Rampage:589,000 (P18-49:0.26)*

And wouldn´t you know who won the pony at this last run for me with the Rampage prediction? Congrats @LifeInCattleClass. Ending on a high note


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Rampage ratings are in. I guess people were bored at christmas eve, because they did a good number
> 
> 
> LifeInCattleClass555k RampageLa Parka420k for rampage3venflowRampage: 520,000thorn123rampage 525kPrized FighterRampage: 475kNamelessJobber411,963 - RampageProsperRampage - 499K, 0.22 Demo
> 
> *Actual viewership for Christmas eve edition of AEW Rampage:589,000 (P18-49:0.26)*
> 
> And wouldn´t you know who won the pony at this last run for me with the Rampage prediction? Congrats @LifeInCattleClass. Ending on a high note


weeeeeee! My positivity will haunt you forever!


----------



## Prosper

Was a cool thread @yeahright2 

New Years Smash Dynamite - 960K, 0.37 demo


----------



## NamelessJobber

@yeahright2 Thank you for running this thread all this time. Good luck with your new job/role! 
For this week, I will go with..
997,524 - for Dynamite
537,369 - for Rampage


----------



## yeahright2

-


----------



## yeahright2

Ratings are in for Dynamite. Below 1 Million again

yeahright2914KRapShepard*979k .32 demo*Garty989,000 viewers and .32 in demo.Prized FighterDynamite: 1.10MLa Parka3 million for dynamiteLifeInCattleClassdynamite - 988k3venflow933,000, 0.32 demoProsper960K, 0.37 demoNamelessJobber997,524 - for Dynamite

*Actual viewership for December 29th edition of AEW Dynamite:975k / 0.37*

Which means @LifeInCattleClass won the last ratings game I ran.. Goddammit! Congrats to him 
Once again, thank you everyone for playing, we had a good run, all in the spirit of friendly competition.
As my last "official" duty, I´ll release the scoreboard for who has most wins.



Spoiler: Dynamite standings




3venflow3​Chan Hung2​CovidFan1​Cube21​DaveRA2​LifeInCattleClass5​NamelessJobber1​omaroo1​Prized Fighter2​Prosper1​*RapShepard*7​Shock Street2​taker_20041​TD Stinger1​The Icon1​The Legit DMD1​The Wood1​Two Sheds1​Vitamin R1​Wolf Mark2​WrestleFAQ1​Wrestlingfan19771​yeahright23​VGK1​La Parka1​Dr. Middy1​thorn1231​

Okay.. No draw. @RapShepard is the supreme master


And the Rampage


Spoiler: Rampage standings




Prosper2​*3venflow**4*​cai19811​LifeInCattleClass2​Pentagon Senior1​*Prized Fighter**4*​Vitamin R1​GNKenny1​DaveRA1​La Parka1​thorn1231​

And there´s also a draw in this one @3venflow and @Prized Fighter both have 4 wins.



I believe @Prized Fighter agreed to run this game moving forward -His game, his rules.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in for Dynamite. Below 1 Million again
> 
> yeahright2914KRapShepard979k .32 demoGarty989,000 viewers and .32 in demo.Prized FighterDynamite: 1.10MLa Parka3 million for dynamite*LifeInCattleClass**dynamite - 988k*3venflow933,000, 0.32 demoProsper960K, 0.37 demoNamelessJobber997,524 - for Dynamite
> 
> *Actual viewership for December 29th edition of AEW Dynamite:975k / 0.37*
> 
> Which means @LifeInCattleClass won the last ratings game I ran.. Goddammit! Congrats to him
> Once again, thank you everyone for playing, we had a good run, all in the spirit of friendly competition.
> As my last "official" duty, I´ll release the scoreboard for who has most wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dynamite standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3venflow3​Chan Hung2​CovidFan1​Cube21​DaveRA2​*LifeInCattleClass*6​NamelessJobber1​omaroo1​Prized Fighter2​Prosper1​*RapShepard*6​Shock Street2​taker_20041​TD Stinger1​The Icon1​The Legit DMD1​The Wood1​Two Sheds1​Vitamin R1​Wolf Mark2​WrestleFAQ1​Wrestlingfan19771​yeahright23​VGK1​La Parka1​Dr. Middy1​thorn1231​
> 
> There´s a draw between @RapShepard and @LifeInCattleClass (who made a strong finish). Both have won the game an impressive 6 times!
> 
> 
> And the Rampage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rampage standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosper2​*3venflow**4*​cai19811​LifeInCattleClass2​Pentagon Senior1​*Prized Fighter**4*​Vitamin R1​GNKenny1​DaveRA1​La Parka1​thorn1231​
> 
> And there´s also a draw in this one @3venflow and @Prized Fighter both have 4 wins.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe @Prized Fighter agreed to run this game moving forward -His game, his rules.


mwhahahhahahahahaMWHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHAHAHHAHAAHAAAAAAAA _positively evil laugh_






jokes aside, thanks for running the game this long @yeahright2 - its been fun!


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> Ratings are in for Dynamite. Below 1 Million again
> 
> yeahright2914KRapShepard979k .32 demoGarty989,000 viewers and .32 in demo.Prized FighterDynamite: 1.10MLa Parka3 million for dynamite*LifeInCattleClass**dynamite - 988k*3venflow933,000, 0.32 demoProsper960K, 0.37 demoNamelessJobber997,524 - for Dynamite
> 
> *Actual viewership for December 29th edition of AEW Dynamite:975k / 0.37*
> 
> Which means @LifeInCattleClass won the last ratings game I ran.. Goddammit! Congrats to him
> Once again, thank you everyone for playing, we had a good run, all in the spirit of friendly competition.
> As my last "official" duty, I´ll release the scoreboard for who has most wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dynamite standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3venflow3​Chan Hung2​CovidFan1​Cube21​DaveRA2​*LifeInCattleClass*6​NamelessJobber1​omaroo1​Prized Fighter2​Prosper1​*RapShepard*6​Shock Street2​taker_20041​TD Stinger1​The Icon1​The Legit DMD1​The Wood1​Two Sheds1​Vitamin R1​Wolf Mark2​WrestleFAQ1​Wrestlingfan19771​yeahright23​VGK1​La Parka1​Dr. Middy1​thorn1231​
> 
> There´s a draw between @RapShepard and @LifeInCattleClass (who made a strong finish). Both have won the game an impressive 6 times!
> 
> 
> And the Rampage
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rampage standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prosper2​*3venflow**4*​cai19811​LifeInCattleClass2​Pentagon Senior1​*Prized Fighter**4*​Vitamin R1​GNKenny1​DaveRA1​La Parka1​thorn1231​
> 
> And there´s also a draw in this one @3venflow and @Prized Fighter both have 4 wins.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe @Prized Fighter agreed to run this game moving forward -His game, his rules.


I won that dynamite was 975k I predicted 979k @LifeInCattleClass had 988k


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> I won that dynamite was 975k I predicted 979k had 988k @LifeInCattleClass


Ha, you´re right! sorry @LifeInCattleClass. That not only means you DIDN`T win the last game, but also that @RapShepard took the final win with 7 versus your 5


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I won that dynamite was 975k I predicted 979k had 988k @LifeInCattleClass


fiend!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> Ha, you´re right! sorry @LifeInCattleClass. That not only means you DIDN`T win the last game, but also that @RapShepard took the final win with 7 versus your 5


mwhahahahaaaaaa……………. Haaa..ha………mahaaaaaa 


ha


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> Ha, you´re right! sorry @LifeInCattleClass. That not only means you DIDN`T win the last game, but also that @RapShepard took the final win with 7 versus your 5





LifeInCattleClass said:


> fiend!


Poster of the year and Ratings champ

Where's my virtual trophies


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@RapShepard - congrats

let me end with one final word on the matter

‘Picture in Picture ads are worth more than normal ads’

goodbye and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> Poster of the year and Ratings champ
> 
> Where's my virtual trophies


----------



## Prized Fighter

Rampage predictions:
@La Parka - 420k
@Prized Fighter - 750k
@NamelessJobber - 537,369
@LifeInCattleClass - 490k


----------



## yeahright2

937K for Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite on TBS - 1.3m

Rampage - 520k


----------



## Prized Fighter

If anyone wants to guess the Battle of Belts rating, I will track that as well.


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite 956k .35 demo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Battle of the belts - saturday, right?

800k


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Battle of the belts - saturday, right?
> 
> 800k


Yes, Saturday.


----------



## just_one

Dynamite TBS Debut - 700k

I think we´re in for a huge disappointment unfortunally , i feel changing to TBS will be a huge mistake in the long run but i hope im wrong and Dynamite does around 1.5k/1.6k


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> Rampage predictions:
> @La Parka - 420k
> @Prized Fighter - 750k
> @NamelessJobber - 537,369
> @LifeInCattleClass - 490k


The Rampage results are in and the winner is @LA PARKA. He won by 4k viewers. Congrats!

Make sure to get your Dynamite predictions in.


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 1.01m
Rampage: 537k
BotB: 789k


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dynamite on TBS: 1.15 million.*


----------



## Prized Fighter

Forgot to make my guess
Dynamite: 1.07
Rampage: 575k
Battle of the Belts: 725k


----------



## yeahright2

I might get in on Battle of the Belts.
715K


----------



## Jaxon

first dynamite on TBS 1.1m


----------



## La Parka

Dynamite 1.5 million

rampage 420k


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite on TBS - 1.17 million

Rampage - 592K

Battle of the Belts - 715K


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - for Dynamite, first episode on TBS
537,369 - for Rampage
537,379 - for Belt Battle Saturday night


----------



## Erik.

998,000 - Dynamite
550,000 - Rampage
660,000 - Battle of the Belts


----------



## Smark1995

Dynamite, - 1,140


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 1.2 million
Rampage 550k


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jan 5th Dynamite predictions
@Smark1995 - 1.140m
@Erik. - 998k
@NamelessJobber - 997,524
@Prosper - 1.17m
@La Parka - 1.5m
@Jaxon 1.1m
@Prized Fighter 1.07m
@The Legit Lioness - 1.15m
@3venflow - 1.01m
@just_one - 700k
@RapShepard - 956k
@LifeInCattleClass - 1.3
@yeahright2 - 937k


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> Jan 5th Dynamite predictions
> @Smark1995 - 1.140m
> @Erik. - 998k
> @NamelessJobber - 997,524
> @Prosper - 1.17m
> @La Parka - 1.5m
> @Jaxon 1.1m
> @Prized Fighter 1.07m
> @The Legit Lioness - 1.15m
> @3venflow - 1.01m
> @just_one - 700k
> @RapShepard - 956k
> @LifeInCattleClass - 1.3
> @yeahright2 - 937k


Well it is my first week running this and the winner already hit a prefect guess. Congrats @3venflow


----------



## cai1981

Rampage (1/7): 510,000:

AEW hardcore fan's loverboy Hook wrestling will get them about an extra 10k

Battle of the Belts (1/8): 600,000

Can't see them doing better than that since they don't draw well on non-Wednesday shows.

Dynamite (1/12): 950,000

The fact that they barely drew over 1M on Wednesday being on a new and more available network, aired in Prime Time on the West Coast and having a World Title match should be concerning. They kept the title on Hangman (mistake), Punk/MJF is fizzling out before they even have a match, and there is nothing else buzzworthy! Ratings will dip below 1M and will likely be there for a while.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Rampage predictions:
@cai1981 - 510k
@thorn123 - 550k
@Erik. - 550k
@NamelessJobber - 537,369
@Prosper - 592k
@La Parka - 420k
@Prized Fighter - 575k
@3venflow -537k

Rampage results: 588k
Winner: @Prosper - 2nd straight week that the winner got was only off by 4k viewers.


----------



## Prized Fighter

@Firefromthegods - Any chance we can pin this thread again? There is still good amount of people participating and I am still running it.


----------



## CM Buck

Prized Fighter said:


> @Firefromthegods - Any chance we can pin this thread again? There is still good amount of people participating and I am still running it.


Yeah I only unpinned for the battle of the bells thing


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite- 989k .34

Rampage- 767k .26


----------



## Prized Fighter

Battle of the Belts: 
@cai1981 - 600k
@Erik. - 660k
@LifeInCattleClass - 800k
@3venflow - 789k
@Prized Fighter - 725k
@yeahright2 - 715k
@Prosper - 715k
@NamelessJobber - 537,379

Actual number is 704k
We have a tie between @yeahright2 and @Prosper. Congrats to you both. You can split the win or fight it out in the streets. Your choice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dy-noh-mite - 1.12

rampage - 580k


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> Battle of the Belts:
> @cai1981 - 600k
> @Erik. - 660k
> @LifeInCattleClass - 800k
> @3venflow - 789k
> @Prized Fighter - 725k
> @yeahright2 - 715k
> @Prosper - 715k
> @NamelessJobber - 537,379
> 
> Actual number is 704k
> We have a tie between @yeahright2 and @Prosper. Congrats to you both. You can split the win or fight it out in the streets. Your choice.


@Prosper Tag champs?


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 1.34 million
Rampage 598k


----------



## La Parka

Dynamite 945k

Rampage 420k


----------



## TD Stinger

Dynamite: 975k

Rampage: 555k



yeahright2 said:


> @Prosper Tag champs?


Will they be able to Coexist?


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite 917K


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite predictions:
@yeahright2 - 917k
@TD Stinger - 975k
@La Parka - 945k
@thorn123 - 1.34m
@LifeInCattleClass - 1.12m
@RapShepard - 989k
@cai1981 - 950k


----------



## 3venflow

If it's not too late...

Dynamite: 983,000
Rampage: 502,000


----------



## Prosper

Dynamite- 950k

Rampage - 499K


----------



## Prized Fighter

I am keeping to @yeahright2 original rule. All predictions have to be made before the show starts. I actually forgot to make a prediction this week as well. However, I will count your Rampage predictions.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Prized Fighter said:


> Dynamite predictions:
> @yeahright2 - 917k
> @TD Stinger - 975k
> @La Parka - 945k
> @thorn123 - 1.34m
> @LifeInCattleClass - 1.12m
> @RapShepard - 989k
> @cai1981 - 950k


Official Dynamite ratings is 969k (.39 demo)
The winner is @TD Stinger, who was only off by 6k viewers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> Official Dynamite ratings is 969k (.39 demo)
> The winner is @TD Stinger, who was only off by 6k viewers.


And I will now humbly accept my victory.

And to all of my competitors:


----------



## La Parka

Dynamite 935k
Rampage 420k


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite - 975k
Rampage - 625k


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite - 986k
Rampage - 507k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite - 1.12
rampage - 550


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite -915K


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite 1,002,375 Viewership .41 demo


----------



## thorn123

Dynamite 942 k
rampage 492 k


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - for Dynamite, 2nd episode on TBS
537,369 - for Rampage


----------



## Prized Fighter

Predictions (Jan 19th Dynamite)
@NamelessJobber - 997,524
@thorn123 - 942k
@RapShepard - 1,002,375
@yeahright2 - 915k
@LifeInCattleClass - 1.12m
@3venflow - 986k
@Prized Fighter - 975k
@La Parka - 935k
@Prosper - 950k

Actual rating - 1,032,000 (.44)
The winner is @RapShepard, who is one of only two people to guess over 1 million.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> Predictions (Jan 19th Dynamite)
> @NamelessJobber - 997,524
> @thorn123 - 942k
> @RapShepard - 1,002,375
> @yeahright2 - 915k
> @LifeInCattleClass - 1.12m
> @3venflow - 986k
> @Prized Fighter - 975k
> @La Parka - 935k
> @Prosper - 950k
> 
> Actual rating - 1,032,000 (.44)
> The winner is @RapShepard, who is one of only two people to guess over 1 million.


RAP! My nemesisssss!!


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> RAP! My nemesisssss!!


This week your excessive positivity was your undoing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

As it always is


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> RAP! My nemesisssss!!


1. Think like casual
2. Win
3. Profit


----------



## yeahright2

Dynamite: 947K


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dynamite - 1.12
Rampage - 575


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite 1, 096,540 viewers


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 1.03m
Rampage: 540k


----------



## La Parka

943k for dynamite and 420k for rampage


----------



## thorn123

1.05 m for dynamite
562 k for rampage


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - Dynamite 
537,369 - Rampage


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.05 m
Rampage: 626k


----------



## Prized Fighter

@Prized Fighter - 1.05m
@NamelessJobber - 997,524
@thorn123 - 1.05m
@La Parka - 943k
@3venflow - 1.03m
@RapShepard - 1,096,540
@LifeInCattleClass - 1.12
@yeahright2 - 947k

Actual number: 1.1m
Your winner is @RapShepard . The Kings of the causals.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> @Prized Fighter - 1.05m
> @NamelessJobber - 997,524
> @thorn123 - 1.05m
> @La Parka - 943k
> @3venflow - 1.03m
> @RapShepard - 1,096,540
> @LifeInCattleClass - 1.12
> @yeahright2 - 947k
> 
> Actual number: 1.1m
> Your winner is @LifeInCattleClass. May the eternal optimism be with you.


Once again I have been robbed lol

Me- 3,460 away

The devious theif Life- 20,000


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Once again I have been robbed lol
> 
> Me- 3,460 away
> 
> The devious theif Life- 20,000


Corrected. I am a fair lord of this manor.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> Corrected. I am a fair lord of this manor.


Random numbers wins again [emoji23]


----------



## yeahright2

RapShepard said:


> Once again I have been robbed lol
> 
> Me- 3,460 away
> 
> The devious theif Life- 20,000


For some reason it´s always you who seems to get cheated. ?


----------



## RapShepard

yeahright2 said:


> For some reason it´s always you who seems to get cheated. ?


They're trying to hold me down lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

welll I never

Rap beats me again


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite- 1,233,430 viewers .48 demo


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Dynamite- 1,233,430 viewers .48 demo


If you win this week, I am claiming your a soothsayer. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> If you win this week, I can claiming your a soothsayer. Lol


I would not mind that title [emoji23]


----------



## yeahright2

941 K for Dynamite


----------



## omaroo

You be close like last week. 

Will be going for 1.09 million


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - Dynamite 
537,369 - Rampage


----------



## La Parka

1.5 mill for dynamite 

420k for rampge


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Dynamite- 1,233,430 viewers .48 demo





La Parka said:


> 1.5 mill for dynamite
> 
> 420k for rampge


@LifeInCattleClass, you better bring that positivity because the bar is being set high this week.


----------



## yeahright2

Prized Fighter said:


> @LifeInCattleClass, you better bring that positivity because the bar is being set high this week.


Punk vs MJF, right? I´m sure that´ll draw a good number, but the rest will drag down the number and I´ll win


----------



## La Parka

Prized Fighter said:


> @LifeInCattleClass, you better bring that positivity because the bar is being set high this week.


CM punk and MJF gonna get it done


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mmmm - Rap is being positive

Chicago / Punk v MJF

yeah - 1,289,876 for Dynamite 

Rampage - 595,000


----------



## just_one

1.4 for Dynamite

whats the record? 1.5 ?


----------



## Prized Fighter

Predictions:
@LifeInCattleClass - 1,289,876
@RapShepard - 1,233,430
@La Parka - 1,500,000
@NamelessJobber - 997,524
@omaroo -1,090,000
@yeahright2 - 941,000

The winner is @yeahright2. Some high predictions, but a lower then expected result. AEW got dominated by the South Park premier this week.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mmmm - Rap is being positive
> 
> Chicago / Punk v MJF
> 
> yeah - 1,289,876 for Dynamite
> 
> Rampage - 595,000


I would've bet my last simoleon that Punk vs MJF was a ratings hit.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> I would've bet my last simoleon that Punk vs MJF was a ratings hit.


The match did increase viewership as it went on, but the viewership prior to it was pretty low. It would have been a pretty big feat to jump from 900k to 1m+. Khan should never have had that match go through three ad breaks (even PIP) either.

I do wonder what that match would have done if it opened the show and got the BBT lead-in. It would naturally have been higher, but I wonder how much of audience it would have retained. Since it was a 40+ minute match, it would have bled into the 2nd and 3rd quarters that had the large drop. It definitely would have avoided the Brandi Rhodes segment killer.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> The match did increase viewership as it went on, but the viewership prior to it was pretty low. It would have been a pretty big feat to jump from 900k to 1m+. Khan should never have had that match go through three ad breaks (even PIP) either.
> 
> I do wonder what that match would have done if it opened the show and got the BBT lead-in. It would naturally have been higher, but I wonder how much of audience it would have retained. Since it was a 40+ minute match, it would have bled into the 2nd and 3rd quarters that had the large drop. It definitely would have avoided the Brandi Rhodes segment killer.


Match did good, figured it would carry the whole show though to a bigger number.


----------



## omaroo

Brandi absolutely sucks and ratings prove that. 

To feed that big ego just put her on fucking dark.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Match did good, figured it would carry the whole show though to a bigger number.


Yah that's fair. This is one of those shows where AEW needed to build the episode around the main event. Have Punk interviewed early on in the show, show MJF getting ready, and tease Wardlow having to make a decision. Then have the video detailing the feud as a lead in to the main event. That would have taken an extra 10 minute tops.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prized Fighter said:


> Yah that's fair. This is one of those shows where AEW needed to build the episode around the main event. Have Punk interviewed early on in the show, show MJF getting ready, and tease Wardlow having to make a decision. Then have the video detailing the feud as a lead in to the main event. That would have taken an extra 10 minute tops.


To that point, I feel like during the 1st hour of the show they barely hyped Punk/MJF in the main event. And I mean, obviously when you didn't see the match happening 1st you knew it was going on last. But still, this was a big time match, in CM Punk's hometown that you've hyped up for 3 months.

I'm just saying, under these circumstances, maybe air a hype video at the start of the show letting people see a recap of the feud so far, like they did on Road To. To your point, have Punk & MJF cut promos beforehand.

What they did was, I believe, have a quick shot of Punk & MJF getting ready and that was about it. Now, granted, these guys literally got like the last 45 minutes of the show. So you could argue did they really need more. But for this match, I do think you could have done with a little more hype & promotion on the show.


----------



## Prized Fighter

TD Stinger said:


> To that point, I feel like during the 1st hour of the show they barely hyped Punk/MJF in the main event. And I mean, obviously when you didn't see the match happening 1st you knew it was going on last. But still, this was a big time match, in CM Punk's hometown that you've hyped up for 3 months.
> 
> I'm just saying, under these circumstances, maybe air a hype video at the start of the show letting people see a recap of the feud so far, like they did on Road To. To your point, have Punk & MJF cut promos beforehand.
> 
> What they did was, I believe, have a quick shot of Punk & MJF getting ready and that was about it. Now, granted, these guys literally got like the last 45 minutes of the show. So you could argue did they really need more. But for this match, I do think you could have done with a little more hype & promotion on the show.


They did show a shorter version of the road to video. I can't remember when they put it on the show though. A backstage interview probably would have been the one thing I would have added. Just one last hype promo that sets up the story for the match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Dynamite: 1.05 m
Rampage: 653k


----------



## yeahright2

Well, I had success last week by staying below 1 Million, so I´m gonna go 977K for Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard

Dynamite- 1,078,500 .39 demo


----------



## La Parka

987k for dynamite 

666k for rampage


----------



## 3venflow

Dynamite: 996k
Rampage: 632k

Reason I'm one of the Rampage optimists is because TK said the big debut on Dynamite will set up Rampage.


----------



## omaroo

Dynamite 925k
Rampage 510k


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - Dynamite 
537,369 - Rampage


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> *AEW Dynamite*
> 
> Viewers: 1,129,000
> 18-49: 0.41





RapShepard said:


> Dynamite- 1,078,500 .39 demo


Another win for the good guy


----------



## Prized Fighter

So, I can't run this game for a while. I have some new things happening personally that will require a lot of my time and I won't be on the forum as much. Congrats to @RapShepard for his third win since I started running this.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> So, I can't run this game for a while. I have some new things happening personally that will require a lot of my time and I won't be on the forum as much. Congrats to @RapShepard for his third win since I started running this.


Hopefully it's good happenings


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully it's good happenings


It is the best. I will just say that I also had a couple debuts on Wednesday.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Dynamite - 900k
Rampage - 500k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> It is the best. I will just say that I also had a couple debuts on Wednesday.


congrats 

well, since nobody is running it - @Firefromthegods , think you can unpin it?

was a fun game - well done @RapShepard - best in class


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> It is the best. I will just say that I also had a couple debuts on Wednesday.


Good shit man


LifeInCattleClass said:


> congrats
> 
> well, since nobody is running it - @Firefromthegods , think you can unpin it?
> 
> was a fun game - well done @RapShepard - best in class


No, no I say let @Firefromthegods and @Catalanotto run it! Maybe make a decent amount of participation mandatory for anybody that wants to be a regular in the ratings thread. That way no bad faith actors can just pollute the tv ratings thread if they won't put their predictions to the public.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Good shit manNo, no I say let @Firefromthegods and @Catalanotto run it! Maybe make a decent amount of participation mandatory for anybody that wants to be a regular in the ratings thread. That way no bad faith actors can just pollute the tv ratings thread if they won't put their predictions to the public.


lolll, i can live with that


----------



## NamelessJobber

997,524 - Dynamite 
537,369 - Rampage


----------



## RapShepard

1,175,000 Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

are we just guessing with nobody running it?

then I'll play

1,181,998 for Dynamite

545,989 for Rampage


----------



## just_one

Dynamite - 1.2k


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I would help you guys out (I see a tag here lol) but I don't know if I will even remember to come look here as I don't participate in it, so, my memory wont jog my ass in here twice a week. Fire is dealing with personal stuff, so, he will be MIA for a bit (as I am sure some have noticed he hasn't been around). Anyone else want to take the reigns who posts regularly in here? Would probably be much easier because you would remember to come in this thread lol


----------



## Wolf Mark

Well I thought this was still going. I posted 900 and they got 869. close enough.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Is winter olympics still on?

ehh… 920k


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@Firefromthegods - can this be un-stickied please?


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @Firefromthegods - can this be un-stickied please?


@Prized Fighter took over, but due to something he had to pause it for a while.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

yeahright2 said:


> @Prized Fighter took over, but due to something he had to pause it for a while.


he unfortunately couldn‘t continue 

it needs a lot of dedication to do weekly


----------



## yeahright2

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he unfortunately couldn‘t continue
> 
> it needs a lot of dedication to do weekly


You´re telling me.. I did it for what? 9-10 months?


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> You´re telling me.. I did it for what? 9-10 months?


WE need your leadership, bro.


----------



## yeahright2

Wolf Mark said:


> WE need your leadership, bro.


Yeah.. But as you might have noticed, I´m not nearly as active here as I was last year.. Life has a way of interfering with your spare time


----------



## Wolf Mark

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah.. But as you might have noticed, I´m not nearly as active here as I was last year.. Life has a way of interfering with your spare time


Same. lol


----------

